# Lil Gage makes a roaring comeback Driveler #129



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2014)

Good one Jeffro!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2014)

There's a GOOD deal on a Beretta O/U in the S&S . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2014)

Chief  *O*

great thought.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's a GOOD deal on a Beretta O/U in the S&S . . .



let me know when someone is giving a jeep rubicon away.


----------



## rydert (Jun 25, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8750094&postcount=1000



.....idjit


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's a GOOD deal on a Beretta O/U in the S&S . . .



Thanks for the heads up! 

Wonder if dert would let come down and do some trap shooting?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2014)

rydert said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8750094&postcount=1000
> 
> 
> 
> .....idjit



 Just being friendly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Wonder if dert would let come down and do some trap shooting?





If you could get it for $500 it would be a steal.


I think Redirt shoots Beretta's mebbe he can advise, I know Pookie and W2H do . .


----------



## rydert (Jun 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Wonder if dert would let come down and do some trap shooting?


you are welcome any time


Hooked On Quack said:


> If you could get it for $500 it would be a steal.
> 
> 
> I think Redirt shoots Beretta's mebbe he can advise, I know Pookie and W2H do . .



We shoot the Silver Pigeons and I have a A400 Unico....I wouldn't buy one unless it had a 32" barrel on it....that's just me though...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2014)

rydert said:


> you are welcome any time
> 
> 
> We shoot the Silver Pigeons and I have a A400 Unico....I wouldn't buy one unless it had a 32" barrel on it....that's just me though...........





What can you tell me about the one in the S&S ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2014)

Gage gots 2 two to too tu-tu driblers named after him.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey Dert..................................................













Tell yo wife I said Hey.


----------



## rydert (Jun 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What can you tell me about the one in the S&S ???



to be honest.....never heard of it....I don't think that is the name of the shotgun..

may be where it was made?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2014)

rydert said:


> you are welcome any time
> 
> 
> We shoot the Silver Pigeons and I have a A400 Unico....I wouldn't buy one unless it had a 32" barrel on it....that's just me though...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Dert..................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 We so friendly


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2014)

Quack, you on days for the whole 7, or do you go back and forth from days to nights? Just curious.....


----------



## rydert (Jun 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Dert..................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she's at Jekyll.......but i'll send her a text


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 25, 2014)

last post


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2014)

rydert said:


> she's at Jekyll.......but i'll send her a text



Tell her to send me some pichers, dert.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 25, 2014)

rydert said:


> she's at Jekyll.......but i'll send her a text



Speaking of exotic; tell your wife I said hey; she'll know what it means


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> last post



Lock-r-down.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell her to send me some pichers, dert.



tell her to send me some *more* pictures; she'll know what it means


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2014)

rydert said:


> she's at Jekyll.......but i'll send her a text


Give me her number and i'll text her too, to , 2



Jeff C. said:


> Tell her to send me some pichers, dert.



Jeff there is a foward button. Use it. Send me some pics


----------



## rydert (Jun 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell her to send me some pichers, dert.





hdm03 said:


> Speaking of exotic; tell your wife I said hey; she'll know what it means





mudracing101 said:


> We so friendly





hdm03 said:


> tell her to send me some *more* pictures; she'll know what it means



........idjits


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hdm03?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 25, 2014)

what?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 25, 2014)

crap


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2014)

This thread is useless without pitchurs


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> crap



^^^^  x 2


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> This thread is useless without pitchurs



Sounds like Jeffs got some and holding out. When Dirt gives me her number i'll get some


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2014)

Gonna take off early and go to Jekyll island today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Gonna take off early and go to Jekyll island today.


My brothers have a condo down around there. I'll go by his house and git the key.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Gonna take off early and go to Jekyll island today.



Then it will be Jackel island.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2014)

rydert said:


> ........idjits


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My brothers have a condo down around there. I'll go by his house and git the key.






gobbleinwoods said:


> Then it will be Jackel island.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 25, 2014)

Beautiful! 
Peaceful!
Soul Soothing!


----------



## rydert (Jun 25, 2014)

I just have to laugh.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't get it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2014)

What'd I miss?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Beautiful!
> Peaceful!
> Soul Soothing!



SHUT UP.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2014)

rydert said:


> to be honest.....never heard of it....I don't think that is the name of the shotgun..
> 
> may be where it was made?




Italian made Beretta O/U, turns out it has fixed chokes, so not that great of a deal.





Jeff C. said:


> Quack, you on days for the whole 7, or do you go back and forth from days to nights? Just curious.....




Looks like I'll be on days til Friday, then come back Sat night, hopefully off Sunday, then a whole bunch more nights starting Monday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> SHUT UP.



AND............................. quit follerin me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> SHUT UP.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Italian made Beretta O/U, turns out it has fixed chokes, so not that great of a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotcha!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Beautiful!
> Peaceful!
> Soul Soothing!



And............... my brother quoted me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2014)

Wait fo me, Mudro.....I need some BPS @ Jekyll.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> AND............................. quit follerin me.



Consider a stawlker a compliment.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Wonder if dert would let come down and do some trap shooting?





rydert said:


> you are welcome any time





Jeff C. said:


>


Dert will just stand you up like he did Quack.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Consider a stawlker a compliment.


No.


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dert will just stand you up like he did Quack.



OH SNAP.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 25, 2014)

Dirt is a tease


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 25, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dert will just stand you up like he did Quack.



Fergot about that.....nevermind!


----------



## rydert (Jun 25, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dert will just stand you up like he did Quack.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> No.
> 
> 
> OH SNAP.





hdm03 said:


> Dirt is a tease





Jeff C. said:


> Fergot about that.....nevermind!



I done told y'all I suffer from agoraphobia.......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2014)

rydert said:


> I done told y'all I suffer from agoraphobia.......



fear of being gored by a bull?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2014)

rydert said:


> I done told y'all I suffer from agoraphobia.......



How's about a we pile up and a truckload of us come on down?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 25, 2014)

Whats going on in here?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 25, 2014)

Jeff to answer your question from thee previous driveler,  he will be here roughly 4 to6 weeks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Beautiful!
> Peaceful!
> Soul Soothing!








Sounds like Tifton !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2014)

Dert=somepingwong


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dert=somepingwong



Deys alot wrong wid dirt.  Not his wife tho shes just fine.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dert=somepingwong





Dert0 = non commital





Mandy, SapeloJoe's yo brudder ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Deys alot wrong wid dirt.  Not his wife tho shes just fine.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Dert0 = non commital
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. His name aint Joe. Joe is my other brother and he aint on here.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dert0 = non commital
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you mean you just now figuring that out?!??!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you mean you just now figuring that out?!??!



That's what I was thinkin.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what I was thinkin.


 bless his heart.......... we still luv'im though!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 25, 2014)

Myy day staarted off on a pour note.  Lms told me the nurse was hot and had a pretty backside.  I still havent seen her.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff to answer your question from thee previous driveler,  he will be here roughly 4 to6 weeks.



Dang it, man! Long as he's gettin better and all is well. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. His name aint Joe. Joe is my other brother and he aint on here.





Keebs said:


> you mean you just now figuring that out?!??!



Kind of hard to figger out when his name on here is SapeloJoeBro, but Joe ain't HIS name, it's his brother's.

SapeloJoeBro-Joe=His and Mandy's OTHER brother.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you mean you just now figuring that out?!??!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what I was thinkin.





Keebs said:


> bless his heart.......... we still luv'im though!




First I've heard of it ?? 





Jeff C. said:


> Dang it, man! Long as he's gettin better and all is well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oh crap, here he goes AGAIN !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Kind of hard to figger out when his name on here is SapeloJoeBro, but Joe ain't HIS name, it's his brother's.
> 
> SapeloJoeBro-Joe=His and Mandy's OTHER brother.


refer to answer below.............


Hooked On Quack said:


> First I've heard of it ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 and here I thought both of you gents were the sleuths of GON............. sheesh..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2014)

Jeff C.=rithmatic KANG


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C.=rithmatic KANG






Jeff C. = Crazy Cajun . . 





Almost dinna time, whatchya'll havin ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> First I've heard of it ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang it.....I actually got that last one RONG.


It shoulda been: SapeloJoeBro-SapeloBro=Joe, Mandy+SapeloBro's Brother


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jeff C. = Crazy Cajun . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Food?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C.=rithmatic KANG



I paid my algebra teacher good $$$ to pass me in high skool. 

Jag's havin leftover Messican from da restaurant last night. Don't know what I'mon eat yet


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2014)

Jeff C.=rong


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2014)

Might make a peanut butta and pepper jelly sammich!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C.=rong


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 25, 2014)

Morning Youngins.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2014)

SapJoeBro and Miggy da messican have the same "real" name. They sound like eachother on the phone too. One time Miggy called me and I was juss a talkin. He interrupted me and said, "MANDY IT'S MIGGY".


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Food?


you gonna have hospital mystery meat meal?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C.=rong




I'm waiting to see if sis #2 is gonna be around to go to lunch.......... if not, back up plan........ left ova grilled chicken, grilled zucchini & I forget what else I put on the plate........


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Morning Youngins.


 Hiya Charlie!  How's the cows?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> SapJoeBro and Miggy da messican have the same "real" name. They sound like eachother on the phone too. One time Miggy called me and I was juss a talkin. He interrupted me and said, "MANDY IT'S MIGGY".


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 25, 2014)

The cows are very upset with me.


----------



## rydert (Jun 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> The cows are very upset with me.



do they suffer from agoraphobia?........


that's a problem I have too........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> The cows are very upset with me.



Wha'd ya do THIS time.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 25, 2014)

rydert said:


> do they suffer from agoraphobia?........
> 
> 
> that's a problem I have too........



No, they have no fear of spiders.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> No, they have no fear of spiders.


----------



## rydert (Jun 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> No, they have no fear of spiders.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> The cows are very upset with me.





rydert said:


> do they suffer from agoraphobia?........
> 
> 
> that's a problem I have too........


no you don't, you're just anti-social, we done heard allllll about it!


KyDawg said:


> No, they have no fear of spiders.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wha'd ya do THIS time.



I cut thier hay and it rained on it for a week. They snarl at me when I go by.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2014)

rydert said:


> do they suffer from agoraphobia?........
> 
> 
> that's a problem I have too........



Dert=Charlie Brown


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2014)

Happy lunchtime, Pops!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 25, 2014)

Afternoon Chief. I was gonna have a tomater sammich, but they just dont taste right without salt. More yougurt and pears.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dert=Charlie Brown


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Chief. I was gonna have a tomater sammich, but they just dont taste right without salt. More yougurt and pears.



Ahh Ha! Think I will go with mater sammiches rather than PBJ today....thanks.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahh Ha! Think I will go with mater sammiches rather than PBJ today....thanks.



I hope you already have jelly on on side of your bread.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I hope you already have jelly on on side of your bread.



I'll hold the salt in your honor, Pops!

Gotta have my black peppa though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2014)

Dert made Lucy do a back flip.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 25, 2014)

I hate yougurt.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2014)

BK burger and a value fry


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 25, 2014)

Dirt when keebs met mee the 2nd time she called me a "keyboard commander".  She  let u off nicely..     


Hows the wife?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2014)

Dawn finally felt like cookin last night, sent me a plate of fried poke chops, fresh green beans/onions/red taters, and fresh sweet kone, with a peanut butta cookie.

It was all GOOOOOOOOOD !!! 



'Cept the cookies, they weren't very good, I don't know who made 'em??


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn finally felt like cookin last night, sent me a plate of fried poke chops, fresh green beans/onions/red taters, and fresh sweet kone, with a peanut butta cookie.
> 
> It was all GOOOOOOOOOD !!!
> 
> ...



Now that makes me sho nuff hongry.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 25, 2014)

Time for my mid day nap, see yall youngins later.


----------



## rydert (Jun 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> no you don't, you're just anti-social, we done heard allllll about it!


who told you that?......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dert=Charlie Brown





Keebs said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Dert made Lucy do a back flip.


I used to do that to womenz a lot until I got agoraphobia


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dirt when keebs met mee the 2nd time she called me a "keyboard commander".  She  let u off nicely..
> 
> 
> Hows the wife?



....idjit


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2014)

Erybody done gots a full belly and sawin logs.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2014)

rydert said:


> who told you that?......









ummmm, a wittle birdy...........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Erybody done gots a full belly and sawin logs.


nope, catching up with sis on Mama's situation......... they keeping her, she's still crazy.........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jeff C. = Crazy Cajun . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So that is what the C stands for.  Jeff Cajun  face palm:




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Erybody done gots a full belly and sawin logs.



Homemade tuna fish salad sammi here.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


howudoin?


hdm03 said:


>


back off, he meant that for me!No No:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> howudoin?
> 
> back off, he meant that for me!No No:





Ready for a day off, don't know if it's gonna happen anytime soon. 


You been mighty busy here lately, when do things start to slow down ??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ready for a day off, don't know if it's gonna happen anytime soon.
> 
> 
> You been mighty busy here lately, when do things start to slow down ??


sorta kinda slowing now, I'm in the "lull" between baseball/softball season winding down & signups for fall sports starting........... it's been hectic this year for sure!


----------



## rydert (Jun 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


>





hdm03 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2014)

rydert said:


>


HHhhhhmmmm, I'm seeing a pattern here................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2014)

Noshowdirthole in da house . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2014)

fuzzy is peeking in also.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Noshowdirthole in da house . . .


he ain't NEVA gonna live that down, bless his heart.......


----------



## rydert (Jun 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Noshowdirthole in da house . . .



....wait, wha cha call me?


----------



## rydert (Jun 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> he ain't NEVA gonna live that down, bless his heart.......



I know......Quack just don't understand about my agoraphobia......some people are just so cruel


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2014)

rydert said:


> I know......Quack just don't understand about my agoraphobia......some people are just so cruel


I thought if you didn't wear angora sweaters you got over it......... that's what Wikipedia sez about it..............


----------



## rydert (Jun 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I thought if you didn't wear angora sweaters you got over it......... that's what Wikipedia sez about it..............


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2014)

rydert said:


>


ok, ok, I'll tell ya what........... I'll hep ya get over this agronephobicproblem you got, how soon you wanna be cured??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ok, ok, I'll tell ya what........... I'll hep ya get over this agronephobicproblem you got, how soon you wanna be cured??



Give her some time I need to sell tickets.


----------



## rydert (Jun 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ok, ok, I'll tell ya what........... I'll hep ya get over this agronephobicproblem you got, how soon you wanna be cured??



i'm feeling better already.......


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Give her some time I need to sell tickets.


xnay on the ticketsay, you can't scare the prey, I mean patient!


rydert said:


> i'm feeling better already.......


 that's great, but it ain't all........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> xnay on the ticketsay, you can't scare the prey, I mean patient!
> 
> that's great, but it ain't all........



sew he's knot at the confrunt yur feers yet?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sew he's knot at the confrunt yur feers yet?


No No: far from it sensay, we have to reel, I mean we have to gain his confidaunce first!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> No No: far from it sensay, we have to reel, I mean we have to gain his confidaunce first!



hey rye, keebs will make it not dhert


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey rye, keebs will make it not dhert


thank you for the vote of confidence, but now, I must bid you all,
 adios!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2014)

rydert said:


> I know......Quack just don't understand about my agoraphobia......some people are just so cruel






Knowwhatchamean, just figured out I'm a lesbian. 






Awwwwww Hail da Gobblin KANG !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2014)

Who's ur Daddy?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Who's ur Daddy?






Redirt


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2014)

redirt gotz twins.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2014)

Just looking....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> redirt gotz twins.





Siamese twins . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Just looking....





Ain't nuttin to see here Bozz.  No No:


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't nuttin to see here YET, Bozz.  No No:



fixed it for you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> fixed it for you.





I'm too tired to cut up, 1 mo hr . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm too tired to cut up, 1 mo hr . .



I hear ya, bro. Hope you get a hot meal and a good nights rest when you get home.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm too tired to cut up, 1 mo hr . .



So you are ready to cut out?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I hear ya, bro. Hope you get a hot meal and a good nights rest when you get home.




Looking like I'm going to end up working 9 straight 12hr days, then roll over for at least that many midnights with no time off.  





gobbleinwoods said:


> So you are ready to cut out?





You dang skippy I am !!!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 25, 2014)

Just an update Gage came through surgery fine, we are in ICU now he will be here until tomorrow and we will go back to a regular room:.. he is still being a tough little guy and we have nothing but hope that he is going to be just fine. We have to count our blessings there are plenty of babies that come in here and never get to leave at least we will get to take our precious boy home


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looking like I'm going to end up working 9 straight 12hr days, then roll over for at least that many midnights with no time off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy Schmoly!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Just an update Gage came through surgery fine, we are in ICU now he will be here until tomorrow and we will go back to a regular room:.. he is still being a tough little guy and we have nothing but hope that he is going to be just fine. We have to count our blessings there are plenty of babies that come in here and never get to leave at least we will get to take our precious boy home



Thanks for the update Kerri. Lookin forward to his full recovery and coming home....hang in there!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Just an update Gage came through surgery fine, we are in ICU now he will be here until tomorrow and we will go back to a regular room:.. he is still being a tough little guy and we have nothing but hope that he is going to be just fine. We have to count our blessings there are plenty of babies that come in here and never get to leave at least we will get to take our precious boy home



 for the young'un and you two as well!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2014)

glad lil Gage came out of surgery just fine.  keep the faith.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank everybody again for the thoughts and prayers


----------



## rydert (Jun 25, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> glad lil Gage came out of surgery just fine.  keep the faith.



X's 2....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 25, 2014)

Back home for me.. kerri and gage are gonna be at the hospital for a while..4 days a week without seeing him is gonna drive me nuts.  Looks like ill be getting the house ready for their return and doing some fishing to keep my mind occupied


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Back home for me.. kerri and gage are gonna be at the hospital for a while..4 days a week without seeing him is gonna drive me nuts.  Looks like ill be getting the house ready for their return and doing some fishing to keep my mind occupied



They are in the best place they can be right now. Just keep that in mind.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Back home for me.. kerri and gage are gonna be at the hospital for a while..4 days a week without seeing him is gonna drive me nuts.  Looks like ill be getting the house ready for their return and doing some fishing to keep my mind occupied



Just don't envelope the dwelling with fish smell like bama did an SUV last weekend.

Well it is brewed and ready to be served


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Thank everybody again for the thoughts and prayers





Ya'll are in our daily thoughts and prayers !!! 





'Moanin ya'll !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2014)

Quack should be headed home.

The rest of you lazy drivelers get and don't waste today.

I have whole wheat bread rising in the oven.   Hot fresh bread around 8:30 just follow your nose.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Back home for me.. kerri and gage are gonna be at the hospital for a while..4 days a week without seeing him is gonna drive me nuts.  Looks like ill be getting the house ready for their return and doing some fishing to keep my mind occupied



Hang in there.....everything will get better in short time!

Mornin folks!

I believe I'm smelling that bread gobble!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)

Sausage dog with mustard and hot sauce, mmmmm.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hang in there.....everything will get better in short time!
> 
> Mornin folks!
> 
> I believe I'm smelling that bread gobble!



Going to the garden,  bbshortly


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

Looks a possibility of rain for the next few days. Typical summer time thunderstorms.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sausage dog with mustard and hot sauce, mmmmm.
> 
> 
> View attachment 792958



You gonna recycle?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You gonna recycle?





Sooner, or later !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2014)

morning folks


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2014)

Quack = watching porn this morning?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sooner, or later !!!



Is that bread on yo diet


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks a possibility of rain for the next few days. Typical summer time thunderstorms.



Been a good chance IMBY for days and nada so I am watering.   Thus it will rain this afternoon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Is that bread on yo diet



In small enough portions.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Been a good chance IMBY for days and nada so I am watering.   Thus it will rain this afternoon.



Never fails, especially combined with a rain chant by the Jag!


----------



## karen936 (Jun 26, 2014)

Morning folks


----------



## Hankus (Jun 26, 2014)

yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Is that bread on yo diet






Nope, and neither were the Pringles . .


----------



## Hankus (Jun 26, 2014)

I went through Pringle yestiddy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I went through Pringle yestiddy





Is it as beautiful as Tifton ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is it as beautiful as Tifton ??



I blinked so I missed Tifton, but this must be a silly question.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)

Beautiful
Peaceful
Soul Soothing




Tifton


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)

What's fo dinna ??? Thinking PBJ sammich and some Pringles . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2014)

Had a tuna fish sandwich with a thick sliced vine ripened mater.   And halopeenja chips.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2014)

Bacon wrapped grillt cheekun wiff some mashertaters.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 26, 2014)

turkey sammich an chips


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's fo dinna ??? Thinking PBJ sammich and some Pringles . . .





Changed my mind, rode up to the ole kuntray store, bought a bacon cheesebooger, added a slab o mater and some onion, these Xtra Screamin' Dill Pickle Pringles ain't none too good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Changed my mind, rode up to the ole kuntray store, bought a bacon cheesebooger, added a slab o mater and some onion, these Xtra Screamin' Dill Pickle Pringles ain't none too good.
> 
> View attachment 792975



You need some artwork on them walls.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Changed my mind, rode up to the ole kuntray store, bought a bacon cheesebooger, added a slab o mater and some onion, these Xtra Screamin' Dill Pickle Pringles ain't none too good.
> 
> View attachment 792975



Why you always turn the koozie sideways?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Why you always turn the koozie sideways?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You need some artwork on them walls.




Some paint would help. 




Workin2Hunt said:


> Why you always turn the koozie sideways?





mrs. hornet22 said:


>





I gotz a friendly warning 'bout that . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Why you always turn the koozie sideways?





mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Inquiring minds want to know.





See post #186 . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Some paint would help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Git yo name sake to draw you a pretty picture to hang up there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Git yo name sake to draw you a pretty picture to hang up there.





Not sure the other guys would like that, we've got our fridge at home covered with his "art work."


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

Tried to beat the rain helpin Jag mow da grass, but it's here. Just enough to wet it good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not sure the other guys would like that, we've got our fridge at home covered with his "art work."


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

Sho be dead up in here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

For a thirsty Thursday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

Friday Eve!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

Sun is shinin full bore again, won't stay wet long.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

Might have to grab a bite to eat right quick.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

Flop.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

Quack?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

hdm?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2014)

Jeff fa fa=lonely.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff fa fa=lonely.



Think I will go watch some backards soccer!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I will go watch some backards soccer!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

Quack must be recyclin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack must be recyclin!










Make me laugh out loud at work.


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Make me laugh out loud at work.



did ya toot?..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> did ya toot?..............



No No:I don't toot in public.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Make me laugh out loud at work.







rydert said:


> did ya toot?..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

Guess I'll go back to mowin before this approachin tstorm get's here.

I ain't got no time fo lightnin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Guess I'll go back to mowin before this approachin tstorm get's here.
> 
> I ain't got no time fo lightnin!




Now I know where all yo energy comes from.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2014)

Send some of that liquid sunshine my way!!!!!!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 26, 2014)

Update on Gage, they identified the bacteria and began treatment... The antibiotic he will be on is one of the many has been on for 4 days now  so we are already ahead of it!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Update on Gage, they identified the bacteria and began treatment... The antibiotic he will be on is one of the many has been on for 4 days now  so we are already ahead of it!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Update on Gage, they identified the bacteria and began treatment... The antibiotic he will be on is one of the many has been on for 4 days now  so we are already ahead of it!!!



Hopefully it is not the one making his tummy upset.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack?




Sir ??? 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Make me laugh out loud at work.




Lil Johnny in da house !!! 





little miss sunshine said:


> Update on Gage, they identified the bacteria and began treatment... The antibiotic he will be on is one of the many has been on for 4 days now  so we are already ahead of it!!!




Fantastic !!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2014)

McDonough ain't that beautiful


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)

earless


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2014)

Tomorrow is my Friday.
Later ya'll


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tomorrow is my Friday.
> Later ya'll





I ain't gotz no Friday, working 16 straight days, no day off, 9 dayshifts, 7 straight nightshifts if co - worker don't come back . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2014)

that lil Johnny is something else


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> that lil Johnny is something else



He sure made contact with his comment.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 26, 2014)

How y'all are?


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2014)

pstrahin said:


> How y'all are?



how ya been?

Still eatin them SPAM sammiches?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2014)

pstrahin said:


> How y'all are?



doing fine.  how are you stranger?


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2014)

aww hail rydert.........


kang


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> how ya been?
> 
> Still eatin them SPAM sammiches?



Been good.

I tried to get Ben & Jerry's to come up with a spam and mustard flavor ice cream. They won't return my phone calls! ?


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 26, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> doing fine.  how are you stranger?



Been good gobblinwoods.


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2014)

prayers for hdm03......he was a good one...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

pstrahin said:


> How y'all are?



How you doin, ps?  Where are you living now?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Update on Gage, they identified the bacteria and began treatment... The antibiotic he will be on is one of the many has been on for 4 days now  so we are already ahead of it!!!



Bamm....go away bacteria! Great News!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> prayers for hdm03......he was a good one...



Won't be da same round here or in da blind without the lil feeler


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2014)

I'll miss him?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'll miss him?



I already do!


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2014)

I just don't understand why he had to go and die...........sad day for sure..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> I just don't understand why he had to go and die...........sad day for sure..........



He meant well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

He was just so misunderstood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

Got ours mowed, not the entire ol home place though.


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2014)

He was so helpful........the on topic forum is really gonna miss him.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)

The dood I bought my truck from wants to buy it back, I've already been offered $3500 more than what I paid.  Guess I'll see just how bad he wants it back.  Don't really wanna sale it, have only put 3k miles on it since last September.  Had planned on driving it for 2-3 yrs and hopefully break even on it.


I'm in a quander.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2014)

dead = sucks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> I just don't understand why he had to go and die...........sad day for sure..........





I bet hdm03 wouldn't stand me up ifn we had a play date.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2014)

dirt = hurtful tease


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)

click


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)

I wear glasses, sure glad I gotz ears . .


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I bet hdm03 wouldn't stand me up ifn we had a play date.






you done stood me up more than I stood you up.......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wear glasses, sure glad I gotz ears . .



makes hearing easier.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> you done stood me up more than I stood you up.......





have not.


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2014)

besides......I got Agoraphobia..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The dood I bought my truck from wants to buy it back, I've already been offered $3500 more than what I paid.  Guess I'll see just how bad he wants it back.  Don't really wanna sale it, have only put 3k miles on it since last September.  Had planned on driving it for 2-3 yrs and hopefully break even on it.
> 
> 
> I'm in a quander.



Nice truck....but correct me if I'm wrong, recently you said you needed something "more practical".


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)

I don't like it when folks tug on my ears, I know what I'm doing . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

I never get stood up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nice truck....but correct me if I'm wrong, recently you said you needed something "more practical".





Yeah, BUT I REALLY like the truck, like the way it sits, looks and rides.  If you are running a buncha errands and constantly getting in and out, it gets to hurting my back.  That's why I was just going to keep it for a coupla years then buy something with a smaller lift.

Wife wants me to have the lift taken off, but that cost too much I would think.


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I never get stood up



talk to quack...he'll stand ya up..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 26, 2014)

whats going good in hurr??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

Jag got one of those 2750v tennis racket bug swatters fo his birfday....Boudreaux ain't likin that thing one bit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, BUT I REALLY like the truck, like the way it sits, looks and rides.  If you are running a buncha errands and constantly getting in and out, it gets to hurting my back.  That's why I was just going to keep it for a coupla years then buy something with a smaller lift.
> 
> Wife wants me to have the lift taken off, but that cost too much I would think.



10-4, I wondered what you meant when you made that statement. I could see how that would become an issue at your age.


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2014)

lift=further to fall


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 792990



That's a purty truck!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, I wondered what you meant when you made that statement. I could see how that would become an issue at your age.



Did you hear that?


Oh wait you wear glasses held up with ears.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> whats going good in hurr??



What's up, BIG DADDY?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> besides......I got Agoraphobia..........



What does a rash have to do with anything?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 792990



poor feller good only get a chevy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you hear that?
> 
> 
> Oh wait you wear glasses held up with ears.



Happy Birthday to Quack!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, I wondered what you meant when you made that statement. I could see how that would become an issue at your age.




Grrrrrrrrrrr . . 






Jeff C. said:


> That's a purty truck!






Yeah, all the lil teeny boppers love it . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> poor feller good only get a chevy





Folks drive Fords 'cause they can't afford Chevys . .


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday Quack.....hope you have a good one...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

Thunderstorm brewin.....


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thunderstorm brewin.....



nuttin here........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

hdm is a teeny bopper, Quack! Give him a ride, he won't stand you up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

Rainin....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> hdm is a teeny bopper, Quack! Give him a ride, he won't stand you up.





He'd be hanging all out the sun roof sanging Justin da Biebers songs !!!




Hey, how you think Sinclair would like my lack of grass and plenty 'o weeds ???


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2014)

hdm03=teeny bopper?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)

^^^^^^^^  Awwwwww hail KANG QUACK !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^^  Awwwwww hail KANG QUACK !!!



Mud?

hdm?

dert?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He'd be hanging all out the sun roof sanging Justin da Biebers songs !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That boy would go into some kind of fit!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 26, 2014)

Afternoon youngings.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngings.



Afternoon Pops!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mud?
> 
> hdm?
> 
> dert?




Crap.





KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngings.





Afternoon Mista Charlie !!!  PM sent . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2014)

I could twerk in that truck


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2014)

Wonder if KyDawg's cows twerk......i know his goats go; nancy told me they did


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm starvin...didn eat lunch.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 26, 2014)

My cows dont have time to twerk, they are too busy snarling at me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

Pops has arachnophobia.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 26, 2014)

I just realized, iv been gone and you all havent been flipping pages nearly as often... TIGHTEN UP!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Pops has arachnophobia.



He is scared of spiders too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just realized, iv been gone and you all havent been flipping pages nearly as often... TIGHTEN UP!!



Kangs and Quangs reign fer awile nowadays!



KyDawg said:


> He is scared of spiders too.





I think your cows have what dert's got.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> My cows dont have time to twerk, they are too busy snarling at me.



twerking will take the snarl right out of you.   especially if you aren't twearking alone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

dert has agoraphobia and gigglzoften syndrome.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 26, 2014)

If my cows had a job I would take them twerk.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> If my cows had a job I would take them twerk.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 26, 2014)

bye yall


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2014)

dadaboom bye


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)

'Bout knocked out anudder 12 !!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 26, 2014)

More good news looks like the bacteria that Gage has is treated in 21 days so we are almost 1/3 of the way there.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> More good news looks like the bacteria that Gage has is treated in 21 days so we are almost 1/3 of the way there.....



AWESOME!  AND...... ya'll caught it in time!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> More good news looks like the bacteria that Gage has is treated in 21 days so we are almost 1/3 of the way there.....





Kerri, just wanted to say to be a first time/young mother you did a awesome job getting Gage treatment !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)

Maaaaaaaaaaan, this Crown and DC is smooooooooth!!!


Anybody wanna hear a Lil Johnny joke???


----------



## karen936 (Jun 26, 2014)

It's a fixing to pour here black black clouds, wicked lightning and it's noisy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)

karen936 said:


> It's a fixing to pour here black black clouds, wicked lightning and it's noisy.





Daaaaaaaaaaaaang, KANG AGAIN !!!!




Karen you have a PM . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> More good news looks like the bacteria that Gage has is treated in 21 days so we are almost 1/3 of the way there.....



Good deal....what Quack said too to two.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Maaaaaaaaaaan, this Crown and DC is smooooooooth!!!
> 
> 
> Anybody wanna hear a Lil Johnny joke???



I'm all ears.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm all ears.






Oh SNAAAAAP!!!  No you dindt !!!!!!!!



Wife's home, talk to ya'll tmrow .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh SNAAAAAP!!!  No you dindt !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wife's home, talk to ya'll tmrow .



Take Care Quackbro....give MizDawn a hug from us!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kerri, just wanted to say to be a first time/young mother you did a awesome job getting Gage treatment !!



Thank you words of encouragement are nice especially in times like this


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2014)

good news lms  

well it is most people's Friday and the coffee is brewed


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> good news lms
> 
> well it is most people's Friday and the coffee is brewed



Mornin gobble.....up early for an overcast Friday huh?

Happy Friday folks!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2014)

werkwerkwerk . . . Moanin kids !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> werkwerkwerk . . . Moanin kids !!




Moanin bro....it's comin for me mid August thru late Sept when I go 6 weeks straight. Two of those are 5 dayers including travel. Haven't seen the Fall schedule yet. Not complainin, just hope I can gimp through.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2014)

Morning y'all!!!!!!!!! Its Friday.. They workin me around here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all!!!!!!!!! Its Friday.. They workin me around here.



Mornin Mudro....what's up with that? 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mronin schweety!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> More good news looks like the bacteria that Gage has is treated in 21 days so we are almost 1/3 of the way there.....


   great news!

I had to leave work yesterday sick, don't know if it's sinus drainage making me nauseous or I done caught something.  Got some work to get done & I think I'm gonna go back home..............


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2014)

Morning all feel better Keebs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 27, 2014)

Its monday!! woohoo!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> great news!
> 
> I had to leave work yesterday sick, don't know if it's sinus drainage making me nauseous or I done caught something.  Got some work to get done & I think I'm gonna go back home..............



Well dang....get well soon!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Morning all feel better Keebs



Mornin karen!



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its monday!! woohoo!!!



Get Bizzy, bOOM bOOM!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 27, 2014)

Mornin ery buddy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin ery buddy



W2H!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin karen!
> 
> 
> 
> Get Bizzy, bOOM bOOM!



  i was busy as a cat covering up pooh yesterday.  just as busy one I got home...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 27, 2014)

Hdm??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 27, 2014)

Mrs H?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 27, 2014)

fluffy??


----------



## Crickett (Jun 27, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 


Still  for lil Gage!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> Still  for lil Gage!



 Mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

Snap Crackle Pop!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Snap Crackle Pop!



You just now getting out of bed?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 27, 2014)

Quick update.. Blood work shows white blood count has dropped considerably and he hasnt ran a fever in 24 hours!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quick update.. Blood work shows white blood count has dropped considerably and he hasnt ran a fever in 24 hours!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You just now getting out of bed?









havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quick update.. Blood work shows white blood count has dropped considerably and he hasnt ran a fever in 24 hours!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> great news!
> 
> I had to leave work yesterday sick, don't know if it's sinus drainage making me nauseous or I done caught something.  Got some work to get done & I think I'm gonna go back home..............


 Hope ya feel better soon


Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin ery buddy






havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quick update.. Blood work shows white blood count has dropped considerably and he hasnt ran a fever in 24 hours!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 27, 2014)

Keebs gonna go home and sip on honey and alcohol..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quick update.. Blood work shows white blood count has dropped considerably and he hasnt ran a fever in 24 hours!!!!!!!!



Yay!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 27, 2014)

Golden Corral?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Golden Corral?



Are you really THAT hungry? 
I'd rather have potted meat and crackers than eat there.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Are you really THAT hungry?
> I'd rather have potted meat and crackers than eat there.



Hpe mud doesnt see this.  He will be really upset with you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2014)

Mmmmmm, boiled pnuts !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmm, boiled pnuts !!



a nut eating a nut.. does that make u a cannibal?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Are you really THAT hungry?
> I'd rather have potted meat and crackers than eat there.



Fishin food!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 27, 2014)

Seen this and made me think of Kracker


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2014)

Neva eva turn down rock & roll.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2014)

Turnit UP!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2014)

Rockenroll & nekked twista!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2014)

Gotta get retarded to get the party started.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2014)

Rock N Roll Hoochie Koo


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Seen this and made me think of Kracker



Looks like something he would post! 

RIP, kracker!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like something he would post!
> 
> RIP, kracker!



Think about him often. Rode by the hospital he was at last week. Told H22 it was a sad feeling.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Think about him often. Rode by the hospital he was at last week. Told H22 it was a sad feeling.



Bout everytime I stick the headphones in....



QuannnnnnnG!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2014)

Almost dinna time !!!  Whatchu havin ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2014)

I gots a cravin for a Subway Sammich.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

hmmmmmmm.....what to eat?


----------



## Crickett (Jun 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Snap Crackle Pop!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> You just now getting out of bed?







havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quick update.. Blood work shows white blood count has dropped considerably and he hasnt ran a fever in 24 hours!!!!!!!!






Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmm, boiled pnuts !!







Jeff C. said:


> Looks like something he would post!
> 
> RIP, kracker!







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Think about him often. Rode by the hospital he was at last week. Told H22 it was a sad feeling.



Me too!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Are you really THAT hungry?
> I'd rather have potted meat and crackers than eat there.



Fluffy loves him some golden corral........i don't roll that way


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I gots a cravin for a Subway Sammich.



Thinkin bout one of dese for a beach cart, Mizzes hawtnet tutu: 

I can use it at home two to too. It'll hook to lawn mower and it dumps. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gorilla-...zontal1-1-_-NA-_-204143839-_-N#specifications


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

hfh don't type no mo...just sits there lOOkin.

hfh=quiet


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thinkin bout one of dese for a beach cart, Mizzes hawtnet tutu:
> 
> I can use it at home two to too. It'll hook to lawn mower and it dumps.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gorilla-...zontal1-1-_-NA-_-204143839-_-N#specifications


That'll work. 


Jeff C. said:


> hfh don't type no mo...just sits there lOOkin.
> 
> hfh=quiet



Neither does Keebs and Mud and Strang.
Driblers driblin away.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 27, 2014)

I figure iffin i pot less yall would post more..  yall be slackin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That'll work.
> 
> 
> Neither does Keebs and Mud and Strang.
> Driblers driblin away.......



Add some rod holders, carry a decent sized ice chest, popup canopy or big umbrella, strap on some chairs and beach towels, etc.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I figure iffin i pot less yall would post more..  yall be slackin





im just gonna leave it cause the typo is funny


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I figure iffin i pot less yall would post more..  yall be slackin



hfh=bad logic?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

From the pic.....Looks like I can add rails too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thinkin bout one of dese for a beach cart, Mizzes hawtnet tutu:
> 
> I can use it at home two to too. It'll hook to lawn mower and it dumps.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gorilla-...zontal1-1-_-NA-_-204143839-_-N#specifications





That'll work !!  You can make your own rodholders outta PVC pipe.
Jag will have that thang slam full 'o cans!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Add some rod holders, carry a decent sized ice chest, popup canopy or big umbrella, strap on some chairs and beach towels, etc.


Shoot I reckon.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> im just gonna leave it cause the typo is funny


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2014)

Crap, yard crew musta slung a rock and shattered Dawn's passenger window in her SR3. She wants to know what I wanna do about it, "I'm AT WORK honey, ain't nuttin I can do 'bout it."


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2014)

The one we use is kinda like this, but then again all we take is fishing poles small cooler and a chair or two.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That'll work !!  You can make your own rodholders outta PVC pipe.
> Jag will have that thang slam full 'o cans!!



Didn think about that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The one we use is kinda like this, but then again all we take is fishing poles small cooler and a chair or two.



I like those, just ain't big enough for all the crap we take to da beach, or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap, yard crew musta slung a rock and shattered Dawn's passenger window in her SR3. She wants to know what I wanna do about it, "I'm AT WORK honey, ain't nuttin I can do 'bout it."



Ouch! 

Yeah....I'll be out of town and MizT will text/call and say, "Hey, the so and so broke!"


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm pickin up hfh's slack.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap, yard crew musta slung a rock and shattered Dawn's passenger window in her SR3. She wants to know what I wanna do about it, "I'm AT WORK honey, ain't nuttin I can do 'bout it."



How cheap does that yard crew work?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm pickin up hfh's slack.



Is slack typing around the censor again?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2014)

chief?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is slack typing around the censor again?



Not in that particular post.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

gobble?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

need food.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 27, 2014)

jeff done worked up an appetite from posting


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> need food.....



just ate a steak burrito from taco bell.   Okay but not homemade.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jeff done worked up an appetite from posting



but he missed the crown on this page.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How cheap does that yard crew work?





Fixing to find out, just called the owner and left him a message, hope he's insured, if not I'll have it fixed and just let them work it off.



How hard is it to understand that I'm AT WORK and have no control over the situation ???  She's called me 3 more times. 



BBQ'd cheekun, green beans, smashed taters, purty dang good !!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I figure iffin i pot less yall would post more..  yall be slackin





havin_fun_huntin said:


> im just gonna leave it cause the typo is funny


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jeff done worked up an appetite from posting



Exercisin my brain cell with all this intellectual subject matter...worked up an appetite.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

Ain't got a clue what I'm eating is called, but I've figured out what is in it.

Cabbage

rice

ground beef 

maters

cheese

and I threw a dot dog in it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

I had a lawncare/landscaping co. yrs ago, Quack. I was mowing one of my best customers yard and a dadgum acorn flew out from under my mower deck (chute shield wasi down) and got a sliding glass door on his house. He came out and asked if I had ins. I told him I did, but he didn't file a claim....he was a multi millionaire. 

That joker nit picked everything I did, but he would give me the shirt off his back.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't got a clue what I'm eating is called, but I've figured out what is in it.
> 
> Cabbage
> 
> ...



dinner


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> dinner



She said to eat it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I had a lawncare/landscaping co. yrs ago, Quack. I was mowing one of my best customers yard and a dadgum acorn flew out from under my mower deck (chute shield wasi down) and got a sliding glass door on his house. He came out and asked if I had ins. I told him I did, but he didn't file a claim....he was a multi millionaire.
> 
> That joker nit picked everything I did, but he would give me the shirt off his back.





$208 estimate.  Yardman called me back, said he would take care of it.  These guys do a great job and have been doing my yard for 6yrs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2014)

Friday afternoon youngings.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> $208 estimate.  Yardman called me back, said he would take care of it.  These guys do a great job and have been doing my yard for 6yrs.



I imagine he has insurance.....good deal.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Friday afternoon youngings.



Good Friday afternoon to ya, Pops!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2014)

Afternoon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

Gettin nappy headed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

My pooter is runnin slow today.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> My pooter is runnin slow today.



It won't be after the cabbage & hot dog


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2014)

Cricket Cricket Cricket


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

mmm


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2014)

Crickett said:


> It won't be after the cabbage & hot dog


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2014)

Crown me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

Crickett said:


> It won't be after the cabbage & hot dog



  

I ought ta spank you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



I know.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 27, 2014)

Crickett said:


> It won't be after the cabbage & hot dog



  oh my


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I imagine he has insurance.....good deal.




Said he did, but didn't want to use it, he's gonna handle it.




Jeff C. said:


> mmm



Daaaaaaaang that looks GOOOOOOD !!!  What is it??





Crickett made a funny !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2014)

1 mo hour.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2014)

Ya'll GOTTA read Griz's response in the PF, titled "Mexico helicopter . . ."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2014)

Just got back home. Learned a couple of valuable lessons, the hard way.

How is little Gage? And how are Mama and Daddy holdin` up?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just got back home. Learned a couple of valuable lessons, the hard way.
> 
> How is little Gage? And how are Mama and Daddy holdin` up?



what lessons did you learn?


Daddy is fine.  I think mama is ok too just going more crazy staying up in macon all the time..  Baby is making a speedy recovery.  Everything is looking up


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what lessons did you learn?
> 
> 
> Daddy is fine.  I think mama is ok too just going more crazy staying up in macon all the time..  Baby is making a speedy recovery.  Everything is looking up





I`m glad to hear that the baby is better. Was a little worried about ya`ll.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m glad to hear that the baby is better. Was a little worried about ya`ll.





Check yo PM's . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Check yo PM's . .





Glad I got ears!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m glad to hear that the baby is better. Was a little worried about ya`ll.



Hey there stranger. 



Happy Friday folks. I'm out.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2014)

Raining in Kentucky, we needed it. Garden might make now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2014)

Mmmmmmm, Blue Bunny Peanut Butter Panic ice cream, packed with peanut butter cup candies and rivers of peanut butter and fudge ribbons . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Said he did, but didn't want to use it, he's gonna handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some kind of chocolate pie!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll GOTTA read Griz's response in the PF, titled "Mexico helicopter . . ."


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

Gotta ride up to da sto.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just got back home. Learned a couple of valuable lessons, the hard way.
> 
> How is little Gage? And how are Mama and Daddy holdin` up?






What happened Nic ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What happened Nic ???



I'm guessing he decided to lip a Spanish Mackerel like you would a bass.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What happened Nic ???



That's what I was wonderin?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 27, 2014)

Well,good news.  It wont be 21 days of treatment.  He will be able to come home on the 7th.  Tho they arent suggesting it we are going to request another spinal tap JUST TO BE SAFE


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well,good news.  It wont be 21 days of treatment.  He will be able to come home on the 7th.  Tho they arent suggesting it we are going to request another spinal tap JUST TO BE SAFE



Good news, but can't they test him some other way besides the spinal tap?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm guessing he decided to lip a Spanish Mackerel like you would a bass.




Had a idjit bud of mine lip a 8lb blue fish out of my live well, you shoulda seen it, that fish liked to had never turned him loose, his arm was flopping all around, blood everywhere !!  





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well,good news.  It wont be 21 days of treatment.  He will be able to come home on the 7th.  Tho they arent suggesting it we are going to request another spinal tap JUST TO BE SAFE


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm guessing he decided to lip a Spanish Mackerel like you would a bass.





There's noway Nic's that dumb . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Good news, but can't they test him some other way besides the spinal tap?



yeah, but that is the 100% way to know.  They are fine with checking his blood but we wont be happy with that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What happened Nic ???





We put in at the Port St Joe city ramp right at daylight Wednesday mornin`. Didn`t get half mile out and here came the storm. We outran it back but there were 2 boats ahead of me tryin` to get out before the bad stuff hit. Sheryl got out on the dock and I had her go get in the truck because lightnin` was poppin` hard and the rain was so hard you couldn`t see through it. the other 2 got out and about that time the wind caught my boat. I found out right fast this wasn`t my river boat. As I was tryin` to hold it off the other side dock my knee gave, I went off the dock onto the walkway, and rolled off into the water still holdin` the rope, wind shifted and pushed the boat back against the dock. Only problem was about that time I came up and got mashed between the boat and the dock. 

I don`t know how this old man pushed that boat away from me in all that wind, but I did and rolled up on the walkway. I finally got the boat tied off safe and went to the truck till the rain quit. A couple of scratches on the boat, it ain`t hurt, but I`m beat and bruised from the top of my head to my feet. I got lucky on that one. I ain`t ashamed to say that scared me purty bad.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> We put in at the Port St Joe city ramp right at daylight Wednesday mornin`. Didn`t get half mile out and here came the storm. We outran it back but there were 2 boats ahead of me tryin` to get out before the bad stuff hit. Sheryl got out on the dock and I had her go get in the truck because lightnin` was poppin` hard and the rain was so hard you couldn`t see through it. the other 2 got out and about that time the wind caught my boat. I found out right fast this wasn`t my river boat. As I was tryin` to hold it off the other side dock my knee gave, I went off the dock onto the walkway, and rolled off into the water still holdin` the rope, wind shifted and pushed the boat back against the dock. Only problem was about that time I came up and got mashed between the boat and the dock.
> 
> I don`t know how this old man pushed that boat away from me in all that wind, but I did and rolled up on the walkway. I finally got the boat tied off safe and went to the truck till the rain quit. A couple of scratches on the boat, it ain`t hurt, but I`m beat and bruised from the top of my head to my feet. I got lucky on that one. I ain`t ashamed to say that scared me purty bad.



Glad you are okay with only a few bruises and I know it hurts but the first scratch on the boat is done so you can stop being worried about that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 27, 2014)

Dang Nic.  Glad you didnt get hurt any worse than you did.  Sounds like that coulda went down hill quick


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> We put in at the Port St Joe city ramp right at daylight Wednesday mornin`. Didn`t get half mile out and here came the storm. We outran it back but there were 2 boats ahead of me tryin` to get out before the bad stuff hit. Sheryl got out on the dock and I had her go get in the truck because lightnin` was poppin` hard and the rain was so hard you couldn`t see through it. the other 2 got out and about that time the wind caught my boat. I found out right fast this wasn`t my river boat. As I was tryin` to hold it off the other side dock my knee gave, I went off the dock onto the walkway, and rolled off into the water still holdin` the rope, wind shifted and pushed the boat back against the dock. Only problem was about that time I came up and got mashed between the boat and the dock.
> 
> I don`t know how this old man pushed that boat away from me in all that wind, but I did and rolled up on the walkway. I finally got the boat tied off safe and went to the truck till the rain quit. A couple of scratches on the boat, it ain`t hurt, but I`m beat and bruised from the top of my head to my feet. I got lucky on that one. I ain`t ashamed to say that scared me purty bad.





Dang Nic, you were lucky and the good Lord was peeking down atcha.
Glad you're okay, you gonna be stoved up for awhile after all that.














Sheryl happen to video it ???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Nic, you were lucky and the good Lord was peeking down atcha.
> Glad you're okay, you gonna be stoved up for awhile after all that.
> 
> 
> ...





I`m glad she didn`t see it. She would have had a heart attack. She liked to have passed out when she saw my bloody arm.  My jaw feels about broke too.

We went on to Mexico Beach and when the sun finally came out we put in and went out to the buoy line for a little while. I ended up catchin` two spanish mackerel, one bigger than any I`ve ever seen, and lost 7 or 8 more. I was so sore it was hard to move, and I`m sho-nuff stove up right now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 27, 2014)

Nic how long did it take you to clean your undies after all this happened?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic how long did it take you to clean your undies after all this happened?





Happened to fast. I was too worried about seein` that boat get busted all to pieces.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> We put in at the Port St Joe city ramp right at daylight Wednesday mornin`. Didn`t get half mile out and here came the storm. We outran it back but there were 2 boats ahead of me tryin` to get out before the bad stuff hit. Sheryl got out on the dock and I had her go get in the truck because lightnin` was poppin` hard and the rain was so hard you couldn`t see through it. the other 2 got out and about that time the wind caught my boat. I found out right fast this wasn`t my river boat. As I was tryin` to hold it off the other side dock my knee gave, I went off the dock onto the walkway, and rolled off into the water still holdin` the rope, wind shifted and pushed the boat back against the dock. Only problem was about that time I came up and got mashed between the boat and the dock.
> 
> I don`t know how this old man pushed that boat away from me in all that wind, but I did and rolled up on the walkway. I finally got the boat tied off safe and went to the truck till the rain quit. A couple of scratches on the boat, it ain`t hurt, but I`m beat and bruised from the top of my head to my feet. I got lucky on that one. I ain`t ashamed to say that scared me purty bad.



Glad you managed to keep yourself from being injured any worse, Nic. A couple scratches on the boat are just battle scars that hopefully will remind you that bad weather and a boat of any size can get you in big trouble fast. Glad you and Ms Sheryl are ok! 

I've had my share of boat scares.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks ya`ll. 15 minutes and we would have been in the clear. If I had listened when the Lady said "let`s go back to the ramp", all would have been well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks ya`ll. 15 minutes and we would have been in the clear. If I had listened when the Lady said "let`s go back to the ramp", all would have been well.



Most famous words ever! 

Sorry!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

I apologize.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

Think I'll ease on out!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2014)

Might ought to pickit up a notch!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 27, 2014)

i be sleepy x4


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m glad she didn`t see it. She would have had a heart attack. She liked to have passed out when she saw my bloody arm.  My jaw feels about broke too.
> 
> We went on to Mexico Beach and when the sun finally came out we put in and went out to the buoy line for a little while. I ended up catchin` two spanish mackerel, one bigger than any I`ve ever seen, and lost 7 or 8 more. I was so sore it was hard to move, and I`m sho-nuff stove up right now.



Nic google Cero Mackerel, they look like a Spanish, but get bigger I think ??  I know I've caught some huge one's and that's what my guide told me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m glad she didn`t see it. She would have had a heart attack. She liked to have passed out when she saw my bloody arm.  My jaw feels about broke too.
> 
> We went on to Mexico Beach and when the sun finally came out we put in and went out to the buoy line for a little while. I ended up catchin` two spanish mackerel, one bigger than any I`ve ever seen, and lost 7 or 8 more. I was so sore it was hard to move, and I`m sho-nuff stove up right now.





You one tough hombre, I'da carried my crippled butt to the house and commenced to drankin large quantities of likker !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2014)

Ya'll check out the "Friday Funny."


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> We put in at the Port St Joe city ramp right at daylight Wednesday mornin`. Didn`t get half mile out and here came the storm. We outran it back but there were 2 boats ahead of me tryin` to get out before the bad stuff hit. Sheryl got out on the dock and I had her go get in the truck because lightnin` was poppin` hard and the rain was so hard you couldn`t see through it. the other 2 got out and about that time the wind caught my boat. I found out right fast this wasn`t my river boat. As I was tryin` to hold it off the other side dock my knee gave, I went off the dock onto the walkway, and rolled off into the water still holdin` the rope, wind shifted and pushed the boat back against the dock. Only problem was about that time I came up and got mashed between the boat and the dock.
> 
> I don`t know how this old man pushed that boat away from me in all that wind, but I did and rolled up on the walkway. I finally got the boat tied off safe and went to the truck till the rain quit. A couple of scratches on the boat, it ain`t hurt, but I`m beat and bruised from the top of my head to my feet. I got lucky on that one. I ain`t ashamed to say that scared me purty bad.



Man, i'm glad you escaped serious injury. Stuck between a dock and a boat in a storm is not a good place to be! 


Sounds like you went to my advanced class on proper boat mishaps!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, i'm glad you escaped serious injury. Stuck between a dock and a boat in a storm is not a good place to be!
> 
> 
> Sounds like you went to my advanced class on proper boat mishaps!




I hope not to do that again...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic google Cero Mackerel, they look like a Spanish, but get bigger I think ??  I know I've caught some huge one's and that's what my guide told me.




You know, I think you right. If I get into em again, I`ll take a closer look. That rascal was a hoot on light tackle.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> You one tough hombre, I'da carried my crippled butt to the house and commenced to drankin large quantities of likker !!





I ain`t that tough. I done got too old for such foolishment. Especially so early in the mornin`.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You know, I think you right. If I get into em again, I`ll take a closer look. That rascal was a hoot on light tackle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yeah those rascals are FAST !!! Get a 7-8lber on 10lb test and have a ball, if you get in a school of 'em they'll naw yo line in two.


----------



## mattech (Jun 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> We put in at the Port St Joe city ramp right at daylight Wednesday mornin`. Didn`t get half mile out and here came the storm. We outran it back but there were 2 boats ahead of me tryin` to get out before the bad stuff hit. Sheryl got out on the dock and I had her go get in the truck because lightnin` was poppin` hard and the rain was so hard you couldn`t see through it. the other 2 got out and about that time the wind caught my boat. I found out right fast this wasn`t my river boat. As I was tryin` to hold it off the other side dock my knee gave, I went off the dock onto the walkway, and rolled off into the water still holdin` the rope, wind shifted and pushed the boat back against the dock. Only problem was about that time I came up and got mashed between the boat and the dock.
> 
> I don`t know how this old man pushed that boat away from me in all that wind, but I did and rolled up on the walkway. I finally got the boat tied off safe and went to the truck till the rain quit. A couple of scratches on the boat, it ain`t hurt, but I`m beat and bruised from the top of my head to my feet. I got lucky on that one. I ain`t ashamed to say that scared me purty bad.



Holy crap, that sounds rough. Glad you are here to talk about it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2014)

mattech said:


> Holy crap, that sounds rough. Glad you are here to talk about it.





Thanks Matt, I appreciate it. I`ve had a few close calls in the past. This one ranks up close to the top.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You know, I think you right. If I get into em again, I`ll take a closer look. That rascal was a hoot on light tackle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like i may need to make you some trolling spoons. I havent used that mold in years but it should be good for both those King and spanish mackerel.
You said earlier you "lost" 7 or so. Did they cut your line or just came unhooked? Were you using a steel leader?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Sounds like i may need to make you some trolling spoons. I havent used that mold in years but it should be good for both those King and spanish mackerel.
> You said earlier you "lost" 7 or so. Did they cut your line or just came unhooked? Were you using a steel leader?





Most were just me. I was hurtin` so bad I couldn`t hardly hold on when one would hit and my reflexes were shot. I was usin` leaders with chrome swivels (bad mistake) and had a couple hit that and cut me off while I had another on.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Cricket Cricket Cricket


Hey KD! 



Jeff C. said:


> I ought ta spank you!






Hooked On Quack said:


> Said he did, but didn't want to use it, he's gonna handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmm, Blue Bunny Peanut Butter Panic ice cream, packed with peanut butter cup candies and rivers of peanut butter and fudge ribbons . .



That sounds good! 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well,good news.  It wont be 21 days of treatment.  He will be able to come home on the 7th.  Tho they arent suggesting it we are going to request another spinal tap JUST TO BE SAFE






Nicodemus said:


> We put in at the Port St Joe city ramp right at daylight Wednesday mornin`. Didn`t get half mile out and here came the storm. We outran it back but there were 2 boats ahead of me tryin` to get out before the bad stuff hit. Sheryl got out on the dock and I had her go get in the truck because lightnin` was poppin` hard and the rain was so hard you couldn`t see through it. the other 2 got out and about that time the wind caught my boat. I found out right fast this wasn`t my river boat. As I was tryin` to hold it off the other side dock my knee gave, I went off the dock onto the walkway, and rolled off into the water still holdin` the rope, wind shifted and pushed the boat back against the dock. Only problem was about that time I came up and got mashed between the boat and the dock.
> 
> I don`t know how this old man pushed that boat away from me in all that wind, but I did and rolled up on the walkway. I finally got the boat tied off safe and went to the truck till the rain quit. A couple of scratches on the boat, it ain`t hurt, but I`m beat and bruised from the top of my head to my feet. I got lucky on that one. I ain`t ashamed to say that scared me purty bad.



 Glad you're ok Nic!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you, Miss Crickett.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2014)

Met up with Otis and lil Otis ('cept he ain't lil) at the local Messican restaurant when I got off work.  That boy ain't right !!  Lil Otis has a MAJOR crush on Dawn, ordered the exact same thing she did, including a side salad.  When we were walking out Otis/Paul said "that boy ain't ate a salad in 10yrs!!!"


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Met up with Otis and lil Otis ('cept he ain't lil) at the local Messican restaurant when I got off work.  That boy ain't right !!  Lil Otis has a MAJOR crush on Dawn, ordered the exact same thing she did, including a side salad.  When we were walking out Otis/Paul said "that boy ain't ate a salad in 10yrs!!!"



Walk proudly, Quack bro. You WAAAY outpunted your coverage.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Walk proudly, Quack bro. You WAAAY outpunted your coverage.


Yep!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 28, 2014)

413 am.  Not the best way to start a sat morning.  I dontt see how lms has done it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2014)

During the working world days that is my normal go time.  

coffee helps a lot


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2014)

Eight 12hr days straight and counting . . .


Morning !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Eight 12hr days straight and counting . . .
> 
> 
> Morning !!



Have your eyes started to play tricks on you when looking at the clock?  

when is beerthirty today?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2014)

Y'all seen Eagle eye?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Y'all seen Eagle eye?



Not in a couple days.      He said nothing about being gone either.   Think we should contact APD?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Have your eyes started to play tricks on you when looking at the clock?
> 
> when is beerthirty today?





7:00 pm . .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not in a couple days.      He said nothing about being gone either.   Think we should contact APD?



APD  don't have a phone, better send a letter.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 28, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2014)

Mornin kids....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Morning all





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids....



glad to see you to, 2, teaux, tu, du, two among the vertical.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey Chief


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2014)

bored at work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> glad to see you to, 2, teaux, tu, du, two among the vertical.



Backatcha gobble! 



Migmack said:


> Hey Chief



Mornin Fuzzy! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> bored at work.



Same here-work=gotta find something to do today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Backatcha gobble!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Go fishing ??? 



OR, as Neph sez about drankin, you gotta start early ifn ya gonna drank all day !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go fishing ???
> 
> 
> 
> OR, as Neph sez about drankin, you gotta start early ifn ya gonna drank all day !!



Drinking will commence earlier today than normal, but I've got a few errands to run first. 

Quackbro, I've just about given up on fishing these little lakes around here. I just can't seem to get the skunk off. I don't usually give in, but the shoulder is making it mighty easy to wave the white flag nowadays.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Drinking will commence earlier today than normal, but I've got a few errands to run first.
> 
> Quackbro, I've just about given up on fishing these little lakes around here. I just can't seem to get the skunk off. I don't usually give in, but the shoulder is making it mighty easy to wave the white flag nowadays.





IF I ever get any time off, come on down here and we'll fill a cooler at the farm pond.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> IF I ever get any time off, come on down here and we'll fill a cooler at the farm pond.



10-4 thanks......I'll feel good to reel 1 in right now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2014)

^^^^^^ ChiefKangHole !!! 




You still having probs with your shoulder ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^ ChiefKangHole !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn even realize it.....crap! 

mud?

hdm?

dert?

Problems???? Wheww......I'm just hoping I can make it through my remaining schedule (7 trips) through end of Sept. Then, make it through Fall sched (have not seen).....Oct-December and then in the winter months (schedule) go see about getting it repaired whatever it is.

It is killin me! Went to shoot a basketball with Jag the other day......BIG MISTAKE! Sometimes just holding something like a beer or cup of coffee bothers me. 

It's spun out....all day everyday all night long!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Didn even realize it.....crap!
> 
> mud?
> 
> ...





I've had 4 rotator cuff surgeries on my right shoulder, scoped twice, cut twice, know where you're coming from.


Go to your doctor and get a coupla cortizone/steroid shots, it'll really ease the pain if he hits the right spot, almost instant relief.  Dang needle is about 6" long . . .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2014)

Fishing party at Quacks farm.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Didn even realize it.....crap!
> 
> mud?
> 
> ...



ouch, Jeff! 
 As far as pond fishing goes, crickets have been brutal on the bream for the past month. Livers in the deep end of the pond have found the catfish. The pond bass seem to be active early and late but uncatchable during the heat of the day.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey bama ain't seen you in a while.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Hey bama ain't seen you in a while.



I was at a Medical conference most of last week in Pearl, Ms., and then came home to a brutal work week. Didn't get here much.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 413 am.  Not the best way to start a sat morning.  I dontt see how lms has done it.



Cause she's a woman....duh!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Cause she's a woman....duh!



uh huh.......


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2014)

I must meet the lazy women.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 28, 2014)

Its saturday..  nothing more


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2014)

Lazy Sat for me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Lazy Sat for me.



My youngest is coming home from Georgia Southern for the weekend. She asked me to please cook some stuffed flounder for supper so i reckon thats my only task for the day.
I'm supposed to be getting all my surgical inventory listed for meetings next week but just can't get motivated.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2014)

Turkey sammich, mustard, mayo, mater, pickle and chips.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've had 4 rotator cuff surgeries on my right shoulder, scoped twice, cut twice, know where you're coming from.
> 
> 
> Go to your doctor and get a coupla cortizone/steroid shots, it'll really ease the pain if he hits the right spot, almost instant relief.  Dang needle is about 6" long . . .



I've been seriously considering a cortisone shot. 



rhbama3 said:


> ouch, Jeff!
> As far as pond fishing goes, crickets have been brutal on the bream for the past month. Livers in the deep end of the pond have found the catfish. The pond bass seem to be active early and late but uncatchable during the heat of the day.



I could actually get into some farm pond fishing the old fashion way my Grandma used to do. 5 gal bucket to sit on, washtub for the fish, cane pole, some red wigglers and night crawlers she dug, and a tube of crickets.

Late in the afternoon/early evenin. She never failed to bring a mess back up to the house for supper.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> My youngest is coming home from Georgia Southern for the weekend. She asked me to please cook some stuffed flounder for supper so i reckon thats my only task for the day.
> I'm supposed to be getting all my surgical inventory listed for meetings next week but just can't get motivated.



My brain hurts from staring at a computer screen for sixty hours this week.  So much red tape I can't get any work done.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm craving some fried fish and stuffed flounder.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2014)

Reckon I'll go cut some grass up at the old home place. Catch up with yall later!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I've been seriously considering a cortisone shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is how I fish the farm pond.  cane pole and crickets.  Usually catch a mess.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2014)

Halfway thru the shift !!!   Only 6 mo hrs to go !!! 



Might go to the big city of Davisboro and watch the firework show after work, they blow up about $10k worth of stuff, it's a good show !! 



Prolly end up in the recliner with a drank . . .



I be a tired white buoy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 28, 2014)

Goto Augusta is colorful there today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Goto Augusta is colorful there today.





All the trips we've made to Augusta to see doctors/chemo etc, it wouldn't hurt my feelings if I never went there again.


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2014)

Sup folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2014)

Hiya Slap !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Goto Augusta is colorful there today.



I do believe Augusta has color every day.



slip said:


> Sup folks





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Slap !!!



slip, hope the family life is a little better.

quackbro,  can you smell the suds yet?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2014)

Well lookie there ^^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well lookie there ^^^^



  

crap


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2014)

Got most of the ol home place cut.....just got to hot out there. I'll wait til it cools off early evenin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I do believe Augusta has color every day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Almost . . . GobbleinKang !! 



Lookin like rain here, gettin some thunder and a butt load of clouds, that figures, bout the time I have to do something outside.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Got most of the ol home place cut.....just got to hot out there. I'll wait til it cools off early evenin.





I still haven't bushhawged my road frontage, county came thru and mangled/half butt cut it, needs redoing.  Sinclair would stroke if he saw the job they did.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2014)

Quack, The Redhead and me are wonderin` how Miss Dawn is doin`?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Quack, The Redhead and me are wonderin` how Miss Dawn is doin`?





She's doing okay Nic, tires easily.  Thru with chemo, has radiation 5 days a week for 28 treaments, think she has 5-6 left.

I'll tell her ya'll asked about her, thanks bro !!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Quack, The Redhead and me are wonderin` how Miss Dawn is doin`?


Hey, just got caught up......... glad you're ok!!!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> She's doing okay Nic, tires easily.  Thru with chemo, has radiation 5 days a week for 28 treaments, think she has 5-6 left.
> 
> I'll tell her ya'll asked about her, thanks bro !!


 send her my love too, please!
Thought I was gonna work on fresh mango's today, but gotta wait on them to ripen some more, now to find something else to get into....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2014)

All day every day all night long.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> All day every day all night long.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's doing okay Nic, tires easily.  Thru with chemo, has radiation 5 days a week for 28 treaments, think she has 5-6 left.
> 
> I'll tell her ya'll asked about her, thanks bro !!




Ya`ll are Family.  




Keebs said:


> Hey, just got caught up......... glad you're ok!!!!!!!
> 
> send her my love too, please!
> Thought I was gonna work on fresh mango's today, but gotta wait on them to ripen some more, now to find something else to get into....




So are you.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



Same page Sista.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2014)

Am I the only one on here that likes watching golf
Where's hdm03


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hey, just got caught up......... glad you're ok!!!!!!!
> 
> send her my love too, please!
> Thought I was gonna work on fresh mango's today, but gotta wait on them to ripen some more, now to find something else to get into....




Will do Lil N !!  You feelin any betta ?? 




Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll are Family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Backatcha brother !! 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Am I the only one on here that likes watching golf
> Where's hdm03





I like watching the majors, but don't watch much of the regular tourneys. Used to play a coupla times a week, only sport I ever played that I sucked at.

Had to give it up due to lower back issues.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's doing okay Nic, tires easily.  Thru with chemo, has radiation 5 days a week for 28 treaments, think she has 5-6 left.
> 
> I'll tell her ya'll asked about her, thanks bro !!



Been there, done that. Glad y'all are seeing light at the end of the tunnel. Bubbette had a tough time toward the end of the radiation treatments. She was just so sick and tired.
Tell Dawn we have thought about her and you often.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Am I the only one on here that likes watching golf
> Where's hdm03



Yes..... yes you are. 

Okay, i do watch the Masters but thats the only one.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2014)

I can't quote on this stupid thing, but Mz Dawn is ALWAYS in my prayers. I guess I'm a nerd for liking golf, but like Mill I played the game back in the day. Guess you have to have played it to like watchin it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Am I the only one on here that likes watching golf
> Where's hdm03


yes........ I"d rather play it than watch it...


Hooked On Quack said:


> Will do Lil N !!  You feelin any betta ??


yeah, I was scared it was a virus that was going on, but I'm figuring it was just sinus drainage......... I can deal with that better than a full blown allergy attach any day!
ok, off to do some gardening, gonna try to stay ahead of the wilt I usually get on my cucumbers, they are soooo pretty and lush right now and even putting on cukes!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2014)

If ya'll think golf is boring......... Go to the Olympics and watch the horses do "drasage" One horse tooted and H22 had to take the boy out of the arena cause the boy was laughing out loud.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Well, got the shrimp cleaned, the flounder thawing out, the crab leg clusters have been cleaned out, the crabmeat stuffing thawing out, and the asparagus cut( I hate the stalk end of asparagus). Gonna be a good dinner with all the girls.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, got the shrimp cleaned, the flounder thawing out, the crab leg clusters have been cleaned out, the crabmeat stuffing thawing out, and the asparagus cut( I hate the stalk end of asparagus). Gonna be a good dinner with all the girls.


Goodness gracious. What time should I be there. 
Special occasion


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If ya'll think golf is boring......... Go to the Olympics and watch the horses do "drasage" One horse tooted and H22 had to take the boy out of the arena cause the boy was laughing out loud.


Well, since my daughter is a Dressage rider, we have to watch every single Rolex Championship that comes on. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Goodness gracious. What time should I be there.
> Special occasion


These days i'd say yes. With Allie at GSU in Statesboro, and Jenny always either giving lessons, riding in an event, or out of town, we just don't have very often that everybody is home anymore.
Besides, in two weeks i'll be in Panama City flounder gigging, crabbing, and fishing! Gonna go ahead and eat the stuff in the freezer to make room for new stuff!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, since my daughter is a Dressage rider, we have to watch every single Rolex Championship that comes on.
> 
> These days i'd say yes. With Allie at GSU in Statesboro, and Jenny always either giving lessons, riding in an event, or out of town, we just don't have very often that everybody is home anymore.
> Besides, in two weeks i'll be in Panama City flounder gigging, crabbing, and fishing! Gonna go ahead and eat the stuff in the freezer to make room for new stuff!



bama thanks for the weather warning.   Call hurricane prediction the weekend of the 12th.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 28, 2014)

You all behavin?  Keebs glad ur doing some better.  Talked to mud lately?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bama thanks for the weather warning.   Call hurricane prediction the weekend of the 12th.



Now i haz da sadz again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Been there, done that. Glad y'all are seeing light at the end of the tunnel. Bubbette had a tough time toward the end of the radiation treatments. She was just so sick and tired.
> Tell Dawn we have thought about her and you often.




Thanks Pookiebro, will pass this on !!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can't quote on this stupid thing, but Mz Dawn is ALWAYS in my prayers. I guess I'm a nerd for liking golf, but like Mill I played the game back in the day. Guess you have to have played it to like watchin it.




Thanks Mandy, we really do appreciate everybody's thoughts and prayers, means alot to us !! 




Keebs said:


> yes........ I"d rather play it than watch it...
> 
> yeah, I was scared it was a virus that was going on, but I'm figuring it was just sinus drainage......... I can deal with that better than a full blown allergy attach any day!
> ok, off to do some gardening, gonna try to stay ahead of the wilt I usually get on my cucumbers, they are soooo pretty and lush right now and even putting on cukes!




Good deal !!   Either you're drankin too much, or not enough . . 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> If ya'll think golf is boring......... Go to the Olympics and watch the horses do "drasage" One horse tooted and H22 had to take the boy out of the arena cause the boy was laughing out loud.




Remind me to tell ya'll the story about my brother and I laughing uncontrollably at my Uncles funeral a few years back.  The absolute most embarassing moment of my life.  And trust me, I've had several . .





rhbama3 said:


> Well, got the shrimp cleaned, the flounder thawing out, the crab leg clusters have been cleaned out, the crabmeat stuffing thawing out, and the asparagus cut( I hate the stalk end of asparagus). Gonna be a good dinner with all the girls.





Take some pics Pookster !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Now i haz da sadz again.



Don't be sadz, beat the odds this time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, since my daughter is a Dressage rider, we have to watch every single Rolex Championship that comes on.
> 
> These days i'd say yes. With Allie at GSU in Statesboro, and Jenny always either giving lessons, riding in an event, or out of town, we just don't have very often that everybody is home anymore.
> Besides, in two weeks i'll be in Panama City flounder gigging, crabbing, and fishing! Gonna go ahead and eat the stuff in the freezer to make room for new stuff!


 Hey I bought tickets. 
Food+Family=Good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You all behavin?  Keebs glad ur doing some better.  Talked to mud lately?



mrs. h22 don't neva behave. That's why I'm a dribler.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's doing okay Nic, tires easily.  Thru with chemo, has radiation 5 days a week for 28 treaments, think she has 5-6 left.
> 
> I'll tell her ya'll asked about her, thanks bro !!



Healing prayers sent.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mrs. h22 don't neva behave. That's why I'm a dribler.



Aint dat da truff


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2014)

Heyyyyyy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm tighter'n a tick that's been on dogs ear 3 days!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 28, 2014)

Jeff why u so tight?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm tighter'n a tick that's been on dogs ear 3 days!






Made me cough.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff why u so tight?



Slap full of bbq'd poke chop, fresh squarsh, maters, cream corn, onions, peppers, biskits. Then a biskit and homemade jelly.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Made me cough.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Made me cough.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Slap full of bbq'd poke chop, fresh squarsh, maters, cream corn, onions, peppers, biskits. Then a biskit and homemade jelly.



I'm fing to go to rhbama's fo suppa.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm giffin to go to rhbama's fo suppa.



I heard dat....sounds like he's preparin a seafood feast.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm giffin to go to rhbama's fo suppa.



Yeah, Baby!!!! 
Just put the flounder in the oven at 325 for an hour and a half. Shrimp and asparagus waiting on their turn.
If you've never had "Bang Bang" Shrimp at Bonefish Grill, you are missing one great easy dish to make.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, Baby!!!!
> Just put the flounder in the oven at 325 for an hour and a half. Shrimp and asparagus waiting on their turn.
> If you've never had "Bang Bang" Shrimp at Bonefish Grill, you are missing one great easy dish to make.



Hamburgers and pork n beans here. 
I'm fixin to git in my car and ride down South.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 28, 2014)

Brown Sugar Glazed Ham, Mashed potatoes, and english peas.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Brown Sugar Glazed Ham, Mashed potatoes, and english peas.



Thats a winning combo too! 
I'd have to have biscuits with ham, though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh lawd, we ate like kings tonight....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2014)

coffee is brewed and ready





No fish died via the sacrifice method yesterday.   did not find the fly that matched the menu then the rains came.   not a drizzle--rain.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Healing prayers sent.





Thanks Ms Karen.





Text EE/Mike last night, never heard back ???  Hope he's okay ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Ms Karen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe EE is in the country without a signal.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2014)

Mernin....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2014)

^^^^^^ ChiefbroholeKANG !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2014)

crap.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2014)

Spraying weeds......Lawd it's muggy out there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2014)

Brunch=2 scrambled egg english muffins.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Spraying weeds......Lawd it's muggy out there!



Yep. It got hot quick! No wind either.
About to go to the hospital just to print off a stupid excel spreadsheet. I forgot to do it Friday and just want to be finished with all this.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. It got hot quick! No wind either.
> About to go to the hospital just to print off a stupid excel spreadsheet. I forgot to do it Friday and just want to be finished with all this.



Yessir.....I think I saw on the weather here yesterday 83% humidity.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2014)

BTW, no wind was to my advantage for spraying weeds.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2014)

Chili dogs with onion and mustard, some chips . .


----------



## karen936 (Jun 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir.....I think I saw on the weather here yesterday 83% humidity.



Maybe yall would like some of our 100% humidity.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hubby cooked some grits and fried bacon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2014)

Gonna feed the leftova chili to Chalkmine Charlie (dog) about 30 minutes before my relief gets here . . .



Last time I did that I fed him too early and he 'bout kilt ME before my relief got here !!


----------



## karen936 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna feed the leftova chili to Chalkmine Charlie (dog) about 30 minutes before my relief gets here . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I did that I fed him too early and he 'bout kilt ME before my relief got here !!



Not nice!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna feed the leftova chili to Chalkmine Charlie (dog) about 30 minutes before my relief gets here . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I did that I fed him too early and he 'bout kilt ME before my relief got here !!



Now you are thinking about Charlie stinking.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2014)

Charlie's in for a rough afternoon . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2014)

Text EE/Mike again, still haven't heard from him.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2014)

Dog won't pull my fanger . . 









I dare the midnight shift man to pull Charlie's paw . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Text EE/Mike again, still haven't heard from him.






EE called and left me a voice mail, he's fine, just having to be out of town assisting a elderly kin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> EE called and left me a voice mail, he's fine, just having to be out of town assisting a elderly kin.



glad he is okay.    for the family


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dog won't pull my fanger . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



given the ammo I don't think the graveyard shift will have to do any pulling.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Charlie's in for a rough afternoon . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 793253




OMG, based on the above comment, apparently my name has been Charlie since last Wednesday!!!!    






Hooked On Quack said:


> Text EE/Mike again, still haven't heard from him.




Quack, don't feel bad, I haven't heard from Eagle Eye either since about last Wednesday.  


Actually, I just got back home and my rear-end is dragging worse than a broken down wagon that only has three wheels working.

I actually typed out what I have really been through since last Wednesday BUT I then decided to delete all of it because I would probably be banned forever due to  some of the more colorful language and expressions that I would have used to correctly describe this overall ongoing event.

Let's just say that I truly looked at what seemed like  death in the face a couple of times since last Wednesday evening and it wasn't very pretty either.  In the past few days, I think that I have strained most every muscle in my body.  Sad fact is.....it is not over yet.

The only good news is that it is NOT my death involved.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OMG, based on the above comment, apparently my name has been Charlie since last Wednesday!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I gotcha message Mike, hang in there bro, you can't do it all by yourself.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2014)

Okay EE

Be resourceful.   As quack so wisely advised--you can't do all by yourself.

Hang in there buddy.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 29, 2014)

Lil boat view fer yall


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 29, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2014)

Welp another Monday has arrived





Well have a cup and get up off that couch


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 30, 2014)

Well Gobblin, you probably haven't heard this is a long, long time, BUT,  YOU are KING GOBBLE this Monday Morning !!!!

That is a good way to start off this hot and muggy week.....especially since you brought along some fresh brewed coffee to help get me awake.

Happy "Moanday" Morning to all of you drivelers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Welp another Monday has arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin gobble, coffee is welcome as usual!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well Gobblin, you probably haven't heard this is a long, long time, BUT,  YOU are KING GOBBLE this Monday Morning !!!!
> 
> That is a good way to start off this hot and muggy week.....especially since you brought along some fresh brewed coffee to help get me awake.
> 
> Happy "Moanday" Morning to all of you drivelers.



Mornin.....hang in there, Mike!  for the situation at hand.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2014)

yep


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 30, 2014)

Drive by, Morning y'all. Still got me busy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Drive by, Morning y'all. Still got me busy.



Mudro!  Hope you gettin a raise!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 30, 2014)

Morning folks.......get me a switch


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....hang in there, Mike!  for the situation at hand.




Jeff, Thanks as I have needed some of those during the past few days for sure.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2014)

yep, it's Monday, AGAIN!
Hey ya'll............... gotta go fix the deposit........... it balances!
's for EE and wittle Gage too!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2014)

Mornin` folks, hope everybody is well. I`m still so banged up, bruised, cut, and sore, I can`t hardly get around.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks, hope everybody is well. I`m still so banged up, bruised, cut, and sore, I can`t hardly get around.


I thought about you this weekend............ you need to soak in a tub of Epsom salt.............. I was putting that on my cucumbers and that made me think of you!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I thought about you this weekend............ you need to soak in a tub of Epsom salt.............. I was putting that on my cucumbers and that made me think of you!




How about I just go back to the coast and set in the saltwater instead? Only problem is it`s gonna be hard to fish till I heal up some.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I thought about you this weekend............ you need to soak in a tub of Epsom salt.............. I was putting that on my cucumbers and that made me think of you!


  


Nicodemus said:


> How about I just go back to the coast and set in the saltwater instead? Only problem is it`s gonna be hard to fish till I heal up some.



LMS swears salt water cures everything from the common cold to aids...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Morning folks.......get me a switch



click


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 30, 2014)

Got home last night, washed a load of clothes, cleaned out and re-arranged the pantry.  Cleaned out the freezer and fridge.  Washed all the silver ware.  Took out 2 bags of trash..  Gonna be a new house when Gage gets home


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 30, 2014)

Oh, sorry, that was rude of my..  Morning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yep, it's Monday, AGAIN!
> Hey ya'll............... gotta go fix the deposit........... it balances!
> 's for EE and wittle Gage too!



Hey there! Just another day.....get over it! 







Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks, hope everybody is well. I`m still so banged up, bruised, cut, and sore, I can`t hardly get around.



Mornin Nic! Look on the bright side, you did it doing something recreational. I do it every time I go to work for a couple of days! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS swears salt water cures everything from the common cold to aids...



I wouldn't go that far, but I will say more so than not, every time I've gone to the coast for some R&R it healed what ailed me!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> How about I just go back to the coast and set in the saltwater instead? Only problem is it`s gonna be hard to fish till I heal up some.


The beach cures everything, it's 'cause of the Vitamin SEA!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS swears salt water cures everything from the common cold to aids...


dat's right!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Got home last night, washed a load of clothes, cleaned out and re-arranged the pantry.  Cleaned out the freezer and fridge.  Washed all the silver ware.  Took out 2 bags of trash..  Gonna be a new house when Gage gets home


you bein a goood Daddy!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


well hi there............


Jeff C. said:


> Hey there! Just another day.....get over it!
> I wouldn't go that far, but I will say more so than not, every time I've gone to the coast for some R&R it healed what ailed me!


 you can run, but ya can't hide! 
See?  The motion of the Ocean heals.............. ok, I'm leaving on that one............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> The beach cures everything, it's 'cause of the Vitamin SEA!
> 
> dat's right!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mronin schweety! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, sorry, that was rude of my..  Morning folks



hfh=needs to brushup on manners. 


Mornin, bOOM bOOM


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm a PROUD great aunt again. #9 came Friday. I have 7 great nephews and 2 great nieces. Ella Rose is beautiful! Guess I'll be making at trip South soon.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm a PROUD great aunt again. #9 came Friday. I have 7 great nephews and 2 great nieces. Ella Rose is beautiful! Guess I'll be making at trip South soon.





I don`t have a clue as to how many nieces and nephews I have. Reckon I need to set down and figure em up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2014)

21, countin` greats. (I think?)


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm a PROUD great aunt again. #9 came Friday. I have 7 great nephews and 2 great nieces. Ella Rose is beautiful! Guess I'll be making at trip South soon.


aaawww, she's precious and I LOVE the name!!
3 great nephews, 5 great nieces......... still waiting to hear what my niece is gonna have............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm a PROUD great aunt again. #9 came Friday. I have 7 great nephews and 2 great nieces. Ella Rose is beautiful! Guess I'll be making at trip South soon.



awwwww!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2014)

howdy drivelers.  garden weeded and sweet taters in the ground.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> aaawww, she's precious and I LOVE the name!!
> 3 great nephews, 5 great nieces......... still waiting to hear what my niece is gonna have............



His grandmamma is Elenore and her grandmama is Rose.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 30, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm a PROUD great aunt again. #9 came Friday. I have 7 great nephews and 2 great nieces. Ella Rose is beautiful! Guess I'll be making at trip South soon.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> awwwww!!!!



x2! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> His grandmamma is Elenore and her grandmama is Rose.



 I like the name too!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> His grandmamma is Elenore and her grandmama is Rose.


I love it when they can name them like that, that makes it "more" special!


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 30, 2014)

My mama came to visit this weekend. I haven't seen her in about 3 mths so it was great having her here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> My mama came to visit this weekend. I haven't seen her in about 3 mths so it was great having her here.



You could have seen her sooner had you not been a little meanie and told her no


----------



## Crickett (Jun 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You could have seen her sooner had you not been a little meanie and told her no



 

She was off her meds(hormones) that week & she would've drove me nuts!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 30, 2014)

It just started pouring down rain here!  I don't have to go out & water my pepper plants now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm a PROUD great aunt again. #9 came Friday. I have 7 great nephews and 2 great nieces. Ella Rose is beautiful! Guess I'll be making at trip South soon.



Dat baby is almost as purty as me! 



Nicodemus said:


> I don`t have a clue as to how many nieces and nephews I have. Reckon I need to set down and figure em up.



Me too! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> howdy drivelers.  garden weeded and sweet taters in the ground.



Got part of mine weeded.



Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo, lil Crickety!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2014)

One of Billy's boys has a birfday today.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 30, 2014)

Still pouring here! 




Jeff C. said:


> Dat baby is almost as purty as me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo Jeff fa fa!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

bOOM bOOM.....how's lil Gage today?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2014)

Got to sleep in this morning !!! 



Hope erybody is doing well, or at least the best they can.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2014)

It's DARK outside. Dark as NIGHT.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got to sleep in this morning !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope erybody is doing well, or at least the best they can.



Are you switchin to nights now?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

Gettin hungry...


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 30, 2014)

Good morning, Tifton nor Macon is a beautiful place just sayin. Gage is getting better everyday and we can't wait to go home!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Are you switchin to nights now?





Yeah, I was pose to go in tonight, but a co-worker said he'd work for me to give me 1 day off !!!

Start tomorrow night for at least 6 straight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Good morning, Tifton nor Macon is a beautiful place just sayin. Gage is getting better everyday and we can't wait to go home!!



I bet.....glad to hear is improving daily, lms!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM.....how's lil Gage today?



Hes good I from what LMS said.  Little fella gets to come home the 14th (not the 7th)  His white blood count is down from 900 to 10.  He is eating ALOT.  And from what we can tell the antibiotics have not hurt his hearing any (little fella hears everything)   Im telling you.  He has been blessed.  

LMS did get to have a nice 45 minute convo with the CDC Friday


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, I was pose to go in tonight, but a co-worker said he'd work for me to give me 1 day off !!!
> 
> Start tomorrow night for at least 6 straight.



Glad you got a break.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hes good I from what LMS said.  Little fella gets to come home the 14th (not the 7th)  His white blood count is down from 900 to 10.  He is eating ALOT.  And from what we can tell the antibiotics have hurt his hearing any (little fella hears everything)   Im telling you.  He has been blessed.
> 
> LMS did get to have a nice 45 minute convo with the CDC Friday



Sounds like a full recovery is in the making....GREAT!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dat baby is almost as purty as me!
> 
> 
> :



Jeff fa fa dont have a low self esteem does he.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

here​


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff fa fa dont have a low self esteem does he.



Overflowing....it's a burden!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> here​



its to early to start dranking Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

hfh?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff fa fa dont have a low self esteem does he.



nor a mirror.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> its to early to start dranking Jeff



Gotta eat 1st.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> nor a mirror.



only cause he broke it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> nor a mirror.



The drivelin content and subject matter has gone downhill as of late, just tryin to elevate it back to it's bygone levels of distinction and quality.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

hdm?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm soooooo B-U-T-ful!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 30, 2014)

Sorry jeff fa fa.  iv been busy the past 3 weeks or so.  Hopefully i can post more now


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> hdm?


hes iding around Tifton look at how beautiful it is here


Jeff C. said:


> mud?



Hes dreaming about Golden Corral


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

Thinkin about takin up timber tiger hunting. Gotta couple a big males runnin around here that would make nice mounts.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Good morning, Tifton nor Macon is a beautiful place just sayin. Gage is getting better everyday and we can't wait to go home!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hes iding around Tifton look at how beautiful it is here
> 
> 
> Hes dreaming about Golden Corral



GC  it is only Monday.   By Friday he will be salivating on himself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

Po fluffy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2014)

hey miss lms have you gotten out of the hospital.   If not you need to make a little self time.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey miss lms have you gotten out of the hospital.   If not you need to make a little self time.



cant tell that girl nushin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks the good Lord for a driveway alarm, stoopid Jehovah Witnesses.  Shoulda gone to the door in my drawers . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks the good Lord for a driveway alarm, stoopid Jehovah Witnesses.  Shoulda gone to the door in my drawers . .



Do like MizT did once, she went to the door and said "We're Catholic." They turned around without a word and ain't never been back.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Do like MizT did once, she went to the door and said "We're Catholic." They turned around without a word and ain't never been back.



something tells me seeing quack in undies would be just as effective


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey miss lms have you gotten out of the hospital.   If not you need to make a little self time.



I step outside from time to time but I don't like ro be away from him too long


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> something tells me seeing quack in undies would be just as effective



Not necessarily, but mention Catholic and them boys got out of here like scalded dogs!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 30, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Good morning, Tifton nor Macon is a beautiful place just sayin. Gage is getting better everyday and we can't wait to go home!!






havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hes good I from what LMS said.  Little fella gets to come home the 14th (not the 7th)  His white blood count is down from 900 to 10.  He is eating ALOT.  And from what we can tell the antibiotics have not hurt his hearing any (little fella hears everything)   Im telling you.  He has been blessed.
> 
> LMS did get to have a nice 45 minute convo with the CDC Friday







Jeff C. said:


> here​







Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks the good Lord for a driveway alarm, stoopid Jehovah Witnesses.  Shoulda gone to the door in my drawers . .







Jeff C. said:


> Do like MizT did once, she went to the door and said "We're Catholic." They turned around without a word and ain't never been back.







havin_fun_huntin said:


> something tells me seeing quack in undies would be just as effective



 agreed


----------



## Crickett (Jun 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Not necessarily, but mention Catholic and them boys got out of here like scalded dogs!



I'll have to ask my sis about this. She is a Witness too.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 30, 2014)

Hey LMS......why does your FB profile photo cut that sweet baby's face off or is it just my computer?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I'll have to ask my sis about this. She is a Witness too.



Heck, maybe she said, "We're Catholic and my husband's a Priest!"


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

Cricky? ^^^^^


----------



## Crickett (Jun 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Heck, maybe she said, "We're Catholic and my husband's a Priest!"







Jeff C. said:


> Cricky? ^^^^^


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Good morning, Tifton nor Macon is a beautiful place just sayin. Gage is getting better everyday and we can't wait to go home!!


  


Jeff C. said:


> The drivelin content and subject matter has gone downhill as of late, just tryin to elevate it back to it's bygone levels of distinction and quality.


 good luck............ 


little miss sunshine said:


> I step outside from time to time but I don't like ro be away from him too long


I know you hate to leave him, but you really do need to get out for a couple of hours, it will do you a world of good........... never had the scare you have nor the long stay, but LilD was in the hospital for a couple/three nights on 2 different occasions, it makes for a long, long time.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Not necessarily, but mention Catholic and them boys got out of here like scalded dogs!





It's always a car load of elderly black wimmenz that come over here banging on the door, good thing I didn't work the midnight shift last night, I'da let her have it with both barells... they left me a flier . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

Egg salad sammiches and tater chips.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hey LMS......why does your FB profile photo cut that sweet baby's face off or is it just my computer?






Crickett = Quangstawker


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hey LMS......why does your FB profile photo cut that sweet baby's face off or is it just my computer?



his heads so big it wouldnt fit in 1 picture.  your computer is fine


----------



## Crickett (Jun 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's always a car load of elderly black wimmenz that come over here banging on the door, good thing I didn't work the midnight shift last night, I'da let her have it with both barells... they left me a flier . .



They do take risks by going door to door.  My sis has had several people threaten her. She still insists on doing them though


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's always a car load of elderly black wimmenz that come over here banging on the door, good thing I didn't work the midnight shift last night, I'da let her have it with both barells... they left me a flier . .


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hey LMS......why does your FB profile photo cut that sweet baby's face off or is it just my computer?



 just because fb is not smart... I should change it think I will


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett = Quangstawker



did you ever finish stawking Mr Giggles wife?


----------



## Crickett (Jun 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett = Quangstawker







havin_fun_huntin said:


> his heads so big it wouldnt fit in 1 picture.  your computer is fine



Takes after his Daddy???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

They should change the name to FaceoffBook!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 30, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> just because fb is not smart... I should change it think I will



Ain't that the truth


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 30, 2014)

Fixed it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> did you ever finish stawking Mr Giggles wife?





Just getting started, proper stawkin is a long and tedious job that requires not only stealthiness, but alot of patience.


That reminds me, I gotta get my Pooh costume from the cleaners . . 




Good deal on a lil Ford tractor and bushhawg in the S&S.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Takes after his Daddy???



   yes


----------



## Crickett (Jun 30, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Fixed it



 

I'm not gonna lie....it was driving me nuts  I really thought it was just my computer though.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Fixed it


aawww, that's a good'un too!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> aawww, that's a good'un too!



thats teh only pictures hes ever taken where he didnt look mad...


----------



## Crickett (Jun 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> aawww, that's a good'un too!



x2


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thats teh only pictures hes ever taken where he didnt look mad...


 more "Daddy" coming out in him?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> more "Daddy" coming out in him?



  your right


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 30, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

crap


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

I mean.....hdm?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 30, 2014)

I had nothing for lunch today.  With all my cleaning i forgot to cook.  Imma eat like a king when I get home tho... after i go do some shopping.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2014)

Grrrrrrr, just had a guy make me an offer on my 4 wheeler I can't refuse, really don't wanna sale it. 


'06 Honda 680 Rincon, 2" lift, aftermarket tires and rims, coiled over rear springs, custom built front and back racks, winch, fully automatic, or electric shift, push button 4 wheel drive, GPS, power steering...etc


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrr, just had a guy make me an offer on my 4 wheeler I can't refuse, really don't wanna sale it.
> 
> 
> '06 Honda 680 Rincon, 2" lift, aftermarket tires and rims, coiled over rear springs, custom built front and back racks, winch, fully automatic, or electric shift, push button 4 wheel drive, GPS, power steering...etc



i bet it wasnt TLP.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrr, just had a guy make me an offer on my 4 wheeler I can't refuse, really don't wanna sale it.
> 
> 
> '06 Honda 680 Rincon, 2" lift, aftermarket tires and rims, coiled over rear springs, custom built front and back racks, winch, fully automatic, or electric shift, push button 4 wheel drive, GPS, power steering...etc



Can't hide money


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i bet it wasnt TLP.








He didn't hurt a thing, mechanic said it was dry.  Did cost me over a $100 to have everything changed out, but it was due.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 30, 2014)

where?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> where?



glad your not dead


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrr, just had a guy make me an offer on my 4 wheeler I can't refuse, really don't wanna sale it.
> 
> 
> '06 Honda 680 Rincon, 2" lift, aftermarket tires and rims, coiled over rear springs, custom built front and back racks, winch, fully automatic, or electric shift, push button 4 wheel drive, GPS, power steering...etc



How much?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> How much?



PM sent . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i bet it wasnt TLP.




He was over there jussa wiping that thang off.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> glad your not dead



Thanks; me two; to; 2; too; tu-tu


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> where?



you been


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 30, 2014)

over herra


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 30, 2014)

i mean therra


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 30, 2014)

I bet HDM fell asleep after his trip to Tifton


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

Jag's latest Weather update from upstairs: "Daddy, we've got an air mass."


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 30, 2014)

Tifton wore me out with it's beauty!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag's latest Weather update from upstairs: "Daddy, we've got an air mass."


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag's latest Weather update from upstairs: "Daddy, we've got an air mass."



Yall are close to Quacks work dog?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag's latest Weather update from upstairs: "Daddy, we've got an air mass."





Had that problem yesterday after eatin those chili dogs...


I WILL NEVER again eat canned Hormel chili.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had that problem yesterday after eatin those chili dogs...
> 
> 
> I WILL NEVER again eat canned Hormel chili.



Wow; prayers sent


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had that problem yesterday after eatin those chili dogs...
> 
> 
> I WILL NEVER again eat canned Hormel chili.



 sent for the work dog, "Charlie".


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yall are close to Quacks work dog?





Fed Chalkmine Charlie leftova chili at 6:15 yesterday evening, co -worker got to work around 6:40, hope I didn't kill the dog, or co-worker.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2014)

Crown me.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Tifton wore me out with it's beauty!!



It's not beautiful anymore


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> sent for the work dog, "Charlie".



crap.




Awwwwww hail, Quang !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fed Chalkmine Charlie leftova chili at 6:15 yesterday evening, co -worker got to work around 6:40, hope I didn't kill the dog, or co-worker.



 sent for the co-worker.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2014)

Today is my Tuesday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2014)

Standby, Pooh in da house !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2014)

He is full of the dickins again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He is full of the dickins again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

Bottom just fell out here......pooh in da house.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He is full of the dickins again.



oh my goodness


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 30, 2014)

where Pooh be?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He is full of the dickins again.





Jeff C. said:


> Bottom just fell out here......pooh in da house.





Good one Mandy !! 



Pooh don't "hang" around long, he just does drivebys.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

Brief.....but good thunderstorm here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

Thread killer


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had that problem yesterday after eatin those chili dogs...
> 
> 
> I WILL NEVER again eat canned Hormel chili.





I will NEVER NEVER EVER again eat 9 Jimmie`s chili dogs (all the way with onions) again. Not EVER. And then go load firewood in the hot sun.    

I couldn`t feel any worse if I gave birth to a hayrake.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I will NEVER NEVER EVER again eat 9 Jimmie`s chili dogs (all the way with onions) again. Not EVER. And then go load firewood in the hot sun.
> 
> I couldn`t feel any worse if I gave birth to a hayrake.



 but


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I will NEVER NEVER EVER again eat 9 Jimmie`s chili dogs (all the way with onions) again. Not EVER. And then go load firewood in the hot sun.
> 
> I couldn`t feel any worse if I gave birth to a hayrake.


9 Jimmy's?!!! 
That would be about as painful as throwing up whole new potato's. That hurts a lot by the way. Stupid drunk dares.......


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> 9 Jimmy's?!!!
> That would be about as painful as throwing up whole new potato's. That hurts a lot by the way. Stupid drunk dares.......





Ol` boy I use to work with, ate 21 of them thangs at one settin`. On a bet. Little feller too.  As for me, I might not eat again till this weekend.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2014)

If I live....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> If I live....



Well then, before you die, tell me what you and the redheaded babe caught the mackerel on last weekend. I'm putting my saltwater tackle box together for next week.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I will NEVER NEVER EVER again eat 9 Jimmie`s chili dogs (all the way with onions) again. Not EVER. And then go load firewood in the hot sun.
> 
> I couldn`t feel any worse if I gave birth to a hayrake.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Well then, before you die, tell me what you and the redheaded babe caught the mackerel on last weekend. I'm putting my saltwater tackle box together for next week.





Caught em on a copy of these, chrome with a red head. I bought em at Half Hitch in Port St Joe a few weeks ago. Can`t remember the new name but they are identical. back in the 60s and 70s, I had a pile of em, but used em up or lost em over the years. A new company has started to make em again.

http://www.joeyates.com/porter.htm


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>





 


Robert, the ones we used look like the ones in the fist picture in the link.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Caught em on a copy of these, chrome with a red head. I bought em at Half Hitch in Port St Joe a few weeks ago. Can`t remember the new name but they are identical. back in the 60s and 70s, I had a pile of em, but used em up or lost em over the years. A new company has started to make em again.
> 
> http://www.joeyates.com/porter.htm



Those look just like the "Got-cha's". I picked some up at Bass Pro in Mississippi.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2014)

Here you go, Robert. The 300 series.

http://www.seastriker.com/styled-17/index.html


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Those look just like the "Got-cha's". I picked some up at Bass Pro in Mississippi.




We were typin` at the same time.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> We were typin` at the same time.



You reckon them people at the McDonalds in Brandon, Ms. were puzzled when i bought a small fry, coke, and then picked up 25+ drinking straws?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You reckon them people at the McDonalds in Brandon, Ms. were puzzled when i bought a small fry, coke, and then picked up 25+ drinking straws?





Probably so, unless they fish for spanish.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Probably so, unless they fish for spanish.



fish for them on teh rio grande, right?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> fish for them on teh rio grande, right?





Yea...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 30, 2014)

where errbody go?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where errbody go?


 sorry, they must've heard me come in...........


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where errbody go?



Had to remove a hook from my knuckle. Why in the world would you vacuum pack a fishing lure?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 30, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Had to remove a hook from my knuckle. Why in the world would you vacuum pack a fishing lure?



the never ending curse of bama


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

Took a nap!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 30, 2014)

Jeff C. Hole just woke up!  I better go tell T.P.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Had to remove a hook from my knuckle. Why in the world would you vacuum pack a fishing lure?


dang Robert! sorry.......


Jeff C. said:


> Took a nap!


AND you were snoring!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Jeff C. Hole just woke up!  I better go tell T.P.



Thanks alot hdm! 



Keebs said:


> dang Robert! sorry.......
> 
> AND you were snoring!



Nuh uhh!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

Fixin to take Jag to bowlin in a bit.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks alot hdm!
> 
> 
> 
> Nuh uhh!


uuhhh-HUH!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> uuhhh-HUH!



I couldn hear myself then.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to take Jag to bowlin in a bit.



I used to love bowling back when i still had most of my knee ligaments. 
Nowadays, i settle for Putt Putt when i can find somebody who wants to play wif me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I used to love bowling back when i still had most of my knee ligaments.
> Nowadays, i settle for Putt Putt when i can find somebody who wants to play wif me.



Yeah...I'm just an observer/fan. I couldn't hold/lift a bowling ball, much less throw it. Found out I had a torn meniscus in my left knee from wii bowling  

MizT is playing on their Unified team.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

Catch up with you Ladies and Gents later!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I couldn hear myself then.


it's sokay!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Catch up with you Ladies and Gents later!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2014)

Not trying to be  a spelling nazi but several of the typos in the last two/three pages could have been comical if caught and commented on timely.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...I'm just an observer/fan. I couldn't hold/lift a bowling ball, much less throw it. Found out I had a torn meniscus in my left knee from wii bowling
> 
> MizT is playing on their Unified team.





MizT be wearin some showty showts ??  Pics please.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2014)

20 years ago this week, we were fishin` and spendin` some vacation time down at Mexico Beach. We had no idea of what was fixin` to hit us in the days to follow, and the destruction we were about to be right in the middle of. Been ponderin` this for the last few days now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> 20 years ago this week, we were fishin` and spendin` some vacation time down at Mexico Beach. We had no idea of what was fixin` to hit us in the days to follow, and the destruction we were about to be right in the middle of. Been ponderin` this for the last few days now.



Was that Hurricane Opal, Nic?
Lost half my roof and was without power for a week in Montgomery because of her.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Was that Hurricane Opal, Nic?
> Lost half my roof and was without power for a week in Montgomery because of her.





It was Alberto. Opal was in 95 or 96 I believe. Opal sort of followed the Hooch literally all the way up to Atlanta, throwin` destruction on both sides of the river. I spent all my time between Dawson and Fort Gaines fixin` after Opal.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2014)

Time to put the Zuppa Toscano on the stove.
Thats what Olive Garden calls their sausage and potato soup. Good stuff.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where errbody go?



Work  

Oh & to meet up with MrsH22  



Keebs said:


> sorry, they must've heard me come in...........



Nah that wasn't it! Nobody could ever leave here on account of you!  



rhbama3 said:


> Had to remove a hook from my knuckle. Why in the world would you vacuum pack a fishing lure?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> the never ending curse of bama


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> MizT be wearin some showty showts ??  Pics please.



She was wearin her sexy scrubs today.....no pics necessary! 



Nicodemus said:


> It was Alberto. Opal was in 95 or 96 I believe. Opal sort of followed the Hooch literally all the way up to Atlanta, throwin` destruction on both sides of the river. I spent all my time between Dawson and Fort Gaines fixin` after Opal.



Sure did.....I remember wakin MizT up at about 3:00 am in the morning and told her to come outside to look and listen. She had never experienced one before. We had about 60-70 mph gusts with a sustained 40-50 for several hrs. all the way up here just south of Atlanta. I've been through a couple of bad ones back in the day, but it was weird being this far inland and feeling the effects of a Hurricane.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

Evenin MizCricky!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Work
> 
> Oh & to meet up with MrsH22
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> She was wearin her sexy scrubs today.....no pics necessary!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure did.....I remember wakin MizT up at about 3:00 am in the morning and told her to come outside to look and listen. She had never experienced one before. We had about 60-70 mph gusts with a sustained 40-50 for several hrs. all the way up here just south of Atlanta. I've been through a couple of bad ones back in the day, but it was weird being this far inland and feeling the effects of a Hurricane.


Evening. Jeffro!
How went the bowling?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> She was wearin her sexy scrubs today.....no pics necessary!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure did.....I remember wakin MizT up at about 3:00 am in the morning and told her to come outside to look and listen. She had never experienced one before. We had about 60-70 mph gusts with a sustained 40-50 for several hrs. all the way up here just south of Atlanta. I've been through a couple of bad ones back in the day, but it was weird being this far inland and feeling the effects of a Hurricane.





I can`t remember which one it was, but it was somewhere around 2001, 02, or 03, I believe. It hit us here in the middle of the night. Naturally they had us on standby at the headquarters, and we never had the luxury of waitin` till the storm was over. We had to bail out in it as soon as the first outage came in. In this case it was the 230,000 volt line that runs from Albany to Americus. On lattice steel towers ( I HATED those things). 150 feet tall, and you had to climb the lattice since there were no step bolts. 

Naturally, I had to climb the everlastin` thing to ground the line. Just barely enough light to see as it was breakin` day, hard rain, and the wind was howlin` and hittin hard straight out of the southeast. The tower was buckin` and rockin` but the wind wasn`t bad till I got higher up the tower than the treetops grew. I could actually turn loose and the wind would hold me flattened against that tower. And it was gettin` scary. I was up about the 100 foot level when the wind gave us all a break and blew the tree that was on the line off of it. 

I scuttled my butt down to the ground in record time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Work
> 
> Oh & to meet up with MrsH22
> 
> ...


Got to see little Crickett today. 
Cricketts fresh eggs are the bomb digidy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening. Jeffro!
> How went the bowling?



Not bad Rob. Jag did ok, MizT sucked. I gave her a hard time about it too. 



Nicodemus said:


> I can`t remember which one it was, but it was somewhere around 2001, 02, or 03, I believe. It hit us here in the middle of the night. Naturally they had us on standby at the headquarters, and we never had the luxury of waitin` till the storm was over. We had to bail out in it as soon as the first outage came in. In this case it was the 230,000 volt line that runs from Albany to Americus. On lattice steel towers ( I HATED those things). 150 feet tall, and you had to climb the lattice since there were no step bolts.
> 
> Naturally, I had to climb the everlastin` thing to ground the line. Just barely enough light to see as it was breakin` day, hard rain, and the wind was howlin` and hittin hard straight out of the southeast. The tower was buckin` and rockin` but the wind wasn`t bad till I got higher up the tower than the treetops grew. I could actually turn loose and the wind would hold me flattened against that tower. And it was gettin` scary. I was up about the 100 foot level when the wind gave us all a break and blew the tree that was on the line off of it.
> 
> I scuttled my butt down to the ground in record time.



I've done some crazy stuff in the line of work, but I have to admit, that would've been tough right there, Nic.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2014)

I guess i killed the Billy thread and now everybody is waiting on someone else to start a new thread.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin MizCricky!



Oops....evenin Jeffwie!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got to see little Crickett today.
> Cricketts fresh eggs are the bomb digidy.



MrsH22 said bomb digidy 

It was good seeing you today too!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 30, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I guess i killed the Billy thread and now everybody is waiting on someone else to start a new thread.



How's the knuckle?


----------



## MAC2 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hey Crickett!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 30, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> Hey Crickett!



Hey Mac! How y'all liking Bethlehem?


----------



## MAC2 (Jun 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hey Mac! How y'all liking Bethlehem?



Liking it a lot. Really hate 316 though.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 30, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> Liking it a lot. Really hate 316 though.



 

I agree. I don't travel it often but when I do I don't like it. I feel like everybody is trying to run me over & I'll be running 70. They pass me like I'm sittin still.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> How's the knuckle?



It's fine. If you're gonna be stupid, it helps if you heal quick.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 1, 2014)

Well Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you fellow drivelers.

I was all set up and ready to pick up a shipment at the truck lines in a few minutes and process it this morning asap.  However, I just got off the phone with Southeastern Freight and there is no incoming shipment from the mill today.

Yep, I was all dressed up and now there is no where to go !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you fellow drivelers.
> 
> I was all set up and ready to pick up a shipment at the truck lines in a few minutes and process it this morning asap.  However, I just got off the phone with Southeastern Freight and there is no incoming shipment from the mill today.
> 
> Yep, I was all dressed up and now there is no where to go !!!



Look who snuck in while I was reading back on late night threads.   Morning EE would you like a cup of coffee?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 1, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Look who snuck in while I was reading back on late night threads.   Morning EE would you like a cup of coffee?




Yep, I would definitely like a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee, as now, my only options are washing a couple of loads of laundry, reading the morning newspaper, and eating a little breakfast.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you fellow drivelers.
> 
> I was all set up and ready to pick up a shipment at the truck lines in a few minutes and process it this morning asap.  However, I just got off the phone with Southeastern Freight and there is no incoming shipment from the mill today.
> 
> Yep, I was all dressed up and now there is no where to go !!!



Mornin Mike.....I've got nowhere to go, so I am not dressed up. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Look who snuck in while I was reading back on late night threads.   Morning EE would you like a cup of coffee?



Mornin gobble! I am appropriately clad for a cup of coffee.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> It's fine. If you're gonna be stupid, it helps if you heal quick.







EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you fellow drivelers.
> 
> I was all set up and ready to pick up a shipment at the truck lines in a few minutes and process it this morning asap.  However, I just got off the phone with Southeastern Freight and there is no incoming shipment from the mill today.
> 
> Yep, I was all dressed up and now there is no where to go !!!



Mornin EE! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Look who snuck in while I was reading back on late night threads.   Morning EE would you like a cup of coffee?



Mornin Gobblein!



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mike.....I've got nowhere to go, so I am not dressed up.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin gobble! I am appropriately clad for a cup of coffee.



Mornin Jeffwie! 

It is waaaayyyy to early in the mornin for Cricketts to be awake & up outta bed!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin EE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin Cricky....you are correct, all of my resident cricky's are snoozin right now.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 1, 2014)

Good Morning to you Gobblin (since I forgot to tell you earlier), Jeff C, and Crickett.

I went back and read various threads really early this morning to keep up with who did what to whom during the past day or so.  My eyes are still hurting after reading some of those actions too. 

Well so far, I have completed my early morning duties of washing clothes, eating some breakfast, and reading the newspaper.  Whew, thankfully my name was NOT on the obituary page today either.

Now I need to find out just what other kind of trouble that I can get into today.  I can hear the golf course calling my name really loud right now but I think that I better do some productive work in order to keep paying the monthly bills instead.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2014)

EE,  I knew you were up and about as I need to make another pot of brew.   :lol:

crickett,  welcome to the early vertical crew

chief, not dressed?   glad I'm not a peeper.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

Kang^^^^^


crap


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2014)

crap


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE,  I knew you were up and about as I need to make another pot of brew.   :lol:
> 
> crickett,  welcome to the early vertical crew
> 
> chief, not dressed?   glad I'm not a peeper.



I had my coffee drinkin, fetch the newspaper, walk around the yard, wave at the neighbors, old navy's and tee on, gobblin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

Don't tell T.P. i'm up hdm.


----------



## rydert (Jul 1, 2014)

Good morning. ..... It's beautiful In Hilton Head ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

morning folks.. didnt get in bed till after 12.. overslept.  Didnt get up till 640.. ROUGH morning.  Im going night night early tonight


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

rydert said:


> Good morning. ..... It's beautiful In Hilton Head ...



Pics?



havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks.. didnt get in bed till after 12.. overslept.  Didnt get up till 640.. ROUGH morning.  Im going night night early tonight



You slept too long!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeff C = awake


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Jeff C = awake



jeff c= insomniac


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2014)

where did last night go?????

Mornin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





Keebs said:


> where did last night go?????
> 
> Mornin!



morning ladies


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> where did last night go?????
> 
> Mornin!



Last night is history.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


we posted at da same time!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning ladies


hi yurself!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Last night is history.


and still a mystery!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

No worries folks,  I found mud and figured out why he hasnt been posting much


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No worries folks,  I found mud and figured out why he hasnt been posting much


that sneaky doofus, done took the boat to our other secret location............... wait, how did YOU get that picture?!??!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that sneaky doofus, done took the boat to our other secret location............... wait, how did YOU get that picture?!??!!



He called asking for more al-ci-haul


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Jeff C = awake



In a haze....



havin_fun_huntin said:


> jeff c= insomniac



When I'm awake.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



What time is it?



Keebs said:


> where did last night go?????
> 
> Mornin!



Today....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> we posted at da same time!
> 
> hi yurself!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> No worries folks,  I found mud and figured out why he hasnt been posting much



Oh my.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He called asking for more al-ci-haul





Jeff C. said:


> In a haze....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



You forgot to wish Lauren happy Canada Day!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

dont tell mud but I tool him some odoulls (sp?) " beer"


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

hdm?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2014)

me?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You forgot to wish Lauren happy Canada Day!



You forgot to wish Lauren a happy July 1st!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2014)

Morning youngins.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins.



Good morning to you and all of your farm animals.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2014)

I only have one kind of far animal.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I only have one kind of far animal.



Chickens


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2014)

goats; i believe it's goats


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins.



Mornin Pops!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

Emus>??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

I keep losin my interwebs conneckshun.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I keep losin my interwebs conneckshun.


where's Jag?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2014)

Kangaroos; I believe it's kangaroos.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins.


 Hiya Charlie!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Kangaroos; I believe it's kangaroos.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I keep losin my interwebs conneckshun.



Billy is using your wifi and slowing it down


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2014)

hdm03's Avatar 	
hdm03 hdm03 is online now

Join Date: Nov 2009
Location: North GA
iTrader: (0) Check/Add Feedback
Default


I hope you have a blessed summer as well.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Kangaroos; I believe it's kangaroos.





hdm03 said:


> goats; i believe it's goats





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Chickens



Thats not how it works, thats not how any of this works.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2014)

Morning Keebs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

Mrs H is drankin already...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Thats not how it works, thats not how any of this works.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs H is drankin already...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> where's Jag?



sleepin....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

I think it's my modem.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2014)

prayers for the modem; i hope it feels better soon


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm online


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Thats not how it works, thats not how any of this works.


   "I unfriend you"


Jeff C. said:


> sleepin....


ok, just making sure he wasn't messin with you........ 


Jeff C. said:


> I think it's my modem.


I keep getting crashes............. I tell it to "stop script" reload pages & keep going........


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2014)

mud fluffy?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2014)

i'm on a roll this AM


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i'm on a roll this AM



poop


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

I keep getting a notice from att that my dsl failed, keebs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i'm on a roll this AM


Whatcha rollin



Jeff C. said:


> I keep getting a notice from att that my dsl failed, keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whatcha rollin



That's what I said, facepalm. I actually said it though, I didn do it.

 Now I did.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I keep getting a notice from att that my dsl failed, keebs.


I had to replace mine at the house recently.......... it started out just on Sunday's I wouldn't have internet for a while, then it got more  & more often......... talked to Windstream about 4 times before they said it should have already been replaced...... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whatcha rollin


I can't believe you asked him that............. in front of gawd & e'ry body!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeff C Hole said "facepalm"........odd


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whatcha rollin



You want to take a drag


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You want to take a drag



I'm not interested in a cross dresser.   No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

yes please


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'm not interested in a cross dresser.   No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

speaking of drag.... wheres quack?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



X2....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

hdm=xdresser


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You want to take a drag


I can't believe you asked her that............. in front of gawd & e'ry body!


gobbleinwoods said:


> I'm not interested in a cross dresser.   No No:



X3


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> hdm=xdresser



And he had the nerve to call me nancy.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2014)

don't judge


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> speaking of drag.... wheres quack?



Shhhhhh......He's sweepin, he starts nights tonight.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

update.. ryderts wife saved him from a shark


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> update.. ryderts wife saved him from a shark



i bet she'll regret doing that


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2014)

hungry


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2014)

lunch time mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

hdm?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

What's fo lunch, hdm?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

i bet hdm puts ranch and thousand island dressing on his salad...  its a cross dressing


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

Going to dig around in the fridge.......


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2014)

Why is it when you're weed eating you have complete control over your arm muscles but the second you stop weed eating you can't control your arm muscles???  I can't even eat my lunch cause I keep dropping my sandwich 



Sandwich
Famous Dave's Bread & Butter pickles
BBQ chips
Sweet Tea 

Now I just gotta wait on my muscles to quit spazzing so I can eat


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Going to dig around in the fridge.......



Mrs T gonna be real upset if you mess up her floors...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Why is it when you're weed eating you have complete control over your arm muscles but the second you stop weed eating you can't control your arm muscles???  I can't even eat my lunch cause I keep dropping my sandwich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crickett=spazzing arms


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs T gonna be real upset if you mess up her floors...



Her floors?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Crickett=spazzing arms



yep


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Why is it when you're weed eating you have complete control over your arm muscles but the second you stop weed eating you can't control your arm muscles???  I can't even eat my lunch cause I keep dropping my sandwich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're holding the weedeater too tight. 
Skrimp wit broccory, chicky wangs, and sprang rows.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You're holding the weedeater too tight.
> Skrimp wit broccory, chicky wangs, and sprang rows.



 Well I have to otherwise it will get away from me. Plus it's heavy. It's a man's weed eater not a dainty little crickett's weed eater.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Well I have to otherwise it will get away from me. Plus it's heavy. It's a man's weed eater not a dainty little crickett's weed eater.



Why is a crickett even using a weed eater.....?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Well I have to otherwise it will get away from me. Plus it's heavy. It's a man's weed eater not a dainty little crickett's weed eater.



Just curious, how will it get away if you let go?
What is a "dainty Crickett weedeater"? A goat on a rope?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh.....tuner fish sammiches and chips!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Just curious, how will it get away if you let go?
> What is a "dainty Crickett weedeater"? A goat on a rope?



Thanks alot buddy...she done broke the bullwhips out!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Her floors?



 i overlooked the "in" in your previous comment...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks alot buddy...she done broke the bullwhips out!



Cool. Nap time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

MizCricky....word of advice, roundup and get rid of all corners in yard to eliminate the need for a weedeater.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Why is a crickett even using a weed eater.....?







rhbama3 said:


> Just curious, how will it get away if you let go?
> What is a "dainty Crickett weedeater"? A goat on a rope?



Get back here 



Jeff C. said:


> Thanks alot buddy...she done broke the bullwhips out!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Why is it when you're weed eating you have complete control over your arm muscles but the second you stop weed eating you can't control your arm muscles???  I can't even eat my lunch cause I keep dropping my sandwich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not funny but..........
I can't run one of them things. Tickles me too much. I be walkin round the yard jussa laughin. 

A little ham. A little green bean casserole.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> MizCricky....word of advice, roundup and get rid of all corners in yard to eliminate the need for a weedeater.



Thanks Jeff! At this house the yard is nothing but weeds.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Just curious, how will it get away if you let go?
> What is a "dainty Crickett weedeater"? A goat on a rope?


Oh Snap!
left ova sketti................ watermelon cooling in the fridge for afternoon snack................


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not funny but..........
> I can't run one of them things. Tickles me too much. I be walkin round the yard jussa laughin.
> 
> A little ham. A little green bean casserole.



 I can just picture you trying to do that & gettin all giggly!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not funny but..........
> I can't run one of them things. Tickles me too much. I be walkin round the yard jussa laughin.
> 
> A little ham. A little green bean casserole.



Wanna hold my weedeater?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wanna hold my weedeater?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Oh Snap!
> left ova sketti................ watermelon cooling in the fridge for afternoon snack................



 

Hmmm sketti sounds good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Oh Snap!
> left ova sketti................ watermelon cooling in the fridge for afternoon snack................



pssst....po some vodka in it


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2014)

Lunch time approaching and I cant think of anything that taste good without salt.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> pssst....po some vodka in it



Oh that reminds me. I bought some wine last week. You & MizT gotta try it. It's a Cabernet Sauvignon & it's by Cycles Gladiator. Weird name but it's gooood!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Thanks Jeff! At this house the yard is nothing but weeds.



I heard that, but look on the bright side, weeds are better'n red dirt/dust.

Seriously though, I haven't used a weedeater in probably 25 yrs thanks to roundup and/or taking all corners out with landsacaping.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Oh that reminds me. I bought some wine last week. You & MizT gotta try it. It's a Cabernet Sauvignon & it's by Cycles Gladiator. Weird name but it's gooood!



Where'd you get it?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wanna hold my weedeater?





KyDawg said:


> Lunch time approaching and I cant think of anything that taste good without salt.



Cereal


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cereal



Ice cream?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

I had Japanese food.. it were GUD good


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> pssst....po some vodka in it


and ruin a perfectly good watermelon?!?!? Neva!  


KyDawg said:


> Lunch time approaching and I cant think of anything that taste good without salt.


hhhmmm, wait.............

































Jeff C. said:


> Ice cream?


Ding - Ding- Ding, we have a winner!!!!!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I had Japanese food.. it were GUD good


 but be warned, you'll be hungry again in about 3 hours..... 

OH, Mud Alert - MUD ALERT!!  He called, he is on a top secret * boss inspired project * theyz werkin him todef!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

Keebs, do I need to take mud another present?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2014)

club sandwich and pimento mac and cheese with bacon; sho nuff good


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin+, Jeff C.+, little miss sunshine+


LMS being antisocial


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, do I need to take mud another present?


 I dunno, might better make it a double if'n you do.............. bless his heart..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> club sandwich and pimento mac and cheese with bacon; sho nuff good


That do sound good tadef.


Keebs said:


> I dunno, might better make it a double if'n you do.............. bless his heart..........



Ima gonna tell Mud you  laughing at him havin to work tadef.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That do sound good tadef.
> 
> 
> Ima gonna tell Mud you  laughing at him havin to work tadef.


go ahead, I laughed while he was telling me......  I told him "You ain't gonna be "fluffy" no more, working so hard!"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> go ahead, I laughed while he was telling me......  I told him "You ain't gonna be "fluffy" no more, working so hard!"


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That do sound good tadef.



The next time you are in Lawrenceville you need to check out Newk's


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> go ahead, I laughed while he was telling me......  I told him "You ain't gonna be "fluffy" no more, working so hard!"



He will forver and always be known as fluffy


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He will forver and always be known as fluffy


 true!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

That was Hilarious!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

Nap time


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeff C.=Nap KANG.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeff fa fa done got full and sleepy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

Turtlebug?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> The next time you are in Lawrenceville you need to check out Newk's


Only 22 miles from the house. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> He will forver and always be known as fluffy



True dat.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2014)

yard mowered.   need petrol and lunch.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

Update, Im still full


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Where'd you get it?



Royal Wine & Spirits in town


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Update, Im still full


update here too............... watermelon is gooooooooooood!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2014)

Update: I'm still alive.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> update here too............... watermelon is gooooooooooood!


LMS is here... she loves watermellon too, ask her


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Update: I'm still alive.



Glad to hear it, I was worried.  Hows your OLD man?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

she loves marshmellows too, they are her favorite..


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Update: I'm still alive.



That's good to hear; i thought you were dead.  Glad you ain't done died.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS is here... she loves watermellon too, ask her
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it, I was worried.  Hows your OLD man?



They workin him tadef just like Mud.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS is here... she loves watermellon too, ask her
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it, I was worried.  Hows your OLD man?


Watermelon make my mouf itch. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> she loves marshmellows too, they are her favorite..


I like roasted marshmellows. Fresh ones.....not so much. 


hdm03 said:


> That's good to hear; i thought you were dead.  Glad you ain't done died.


Me too.  It's the first thing I think of ery mornin. I'm alive.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They workin him tadef just like Mud.





If not tadef, then until he`s worn slam out and not able to do much of anything. That stuff is a job for young men. Save, get out of debt, and retire soon as you`re able, in that line of work. Don`t wait.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Update: I'm still alive.


 I wuz worried todef!!!!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS is here... she loves watermellon too, ask her


 why isn't she talkin then?




























LMS!!!!!!! Guess what I put up this weekend??????????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> If not tadef, then until he`s worn slam out and not able to do much of anything. That stuff is a job for young men. Save, get out of debt, and retire soon as you`re able, in that line of work. Don`t wait.



Truer words have ever been spoken. His shoulders and knees are SHOT. We'z working REAL hard on the retirement part. It's the insurance that's keeping him there.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Watermelon make my mouf itch.


 bless yo heart, you're allergic to it!!!!!!!!


Nicodemus said:


> If not tadef, then until he`s worn slam out and not able to do much of anything. That stuff is a job for young men. Save, get out of debt, and retire soon as you`re able, in that line of work. Don`t wait.


 look who's talkin..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

LMS= antisocial meanie head


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS= antisocial meanie head



Leave her alone.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Truer words have ever been spoken. His shoulders and knees are SHOT. We'z working REAL hard on the retirement part. It's the insurance that's keeping him there.



Get him out while he`s still able...



Keebs said:


> bless yo heart, you're allergic to it!!!!!!!!
> 
> look who's talkin..............



I was hardheaded. 

I also thought I was bulletproof. At 55 years old and 2 knee surgeries and an ankle surgery already behind me, the last wooden pole I climbed was 75 feet tall. Tallest steel structure was 175 feet high. I didn`t have no business up there at my age, but by God I was tough enough to do it.  Less than two months later, I was out for my third and last knee surgery (same knee all three times).  


And look at me now....


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Watermelon make my mouf itch.
> 
> I like roasted marshmellows. Fresh ones.....not so much.
> 
> Me too.  It's the first thing I think of ery mornin. I'm alive.




Never heard of somebody being allergic to watermelon


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Leave her alone.



shes done bee in here 50-11 times today and aint even said her..  I got papers on her.. I can be mean all i wont so


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> update here too............... watermelon is gooooooooooood!


I miss it, but i have an allergy. I can't eat watermelon, honeydews, cantaloupe, etc. without my throat itching. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS= antisocial meanie head


I guess you are bored. Trying to start a fight with the wife just to make up later works...... but don't try it to often.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I miss it, but i have an allergy. I can't eat watermelon, honeydews, cantaloupe, etc. without my throat itching.
> 
> I guess you are bored. Trying to start a fight with the wife just to make up later works...... but don't try it to often.



shes over 100 miles away she cant get her hands on me


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Get him out while he`s still able...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


remember who was fussin at you before the 3rd surgery?!?!?


Crickett said:


> Never heard of somebody being allergic to watermelon


me neither........ BUT, if I have fresh, just cut pineapple, my tongue will swell a little bit and my mouth will itch.......... not canned, just fresh.......


havin_fun_huntin said:


> shes done bee in here 50-11 times today and aint even said her..  _*I got papers on her.*_. I can be mean all i wont so


don't she have them on you too???


rhbama3 said:


> I miss it, but i have an allergy. I can't eat watermelon, honeydews, cantaloupe, etc. without my throat itching.
> 
> I guess you are bored. Trying to start a fight with the wife just to make up later works...... but don't try it to often.


bless your heart............. don't take my cantaloupe & honeydews, love them things too!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

Keebs, she does but i hid em


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> remember who was fussin at you before the 3rd surgery?!?!?





Can`t remember...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

Nursesugar?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I miss it, but i have an allergy. I can't eat watermelon, honeydews, cantaloupe, etc. without my throat itching.
> 
> I guess you are bored. Trying to start a fight with the wife just to make up later works...... but don't try it to often.


Same here along with other things. It's weird. 

HFH=Cyber bully. 


I'm out. Ya'll have a good un. I'm going swimmin. CANNONBALL!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HFH=Cyber bully.
> 
> 
> I'm out. Ya'll have a good un. I'm going swimmin. CANNONBALL!



you aint big enough to say cannon ball..  No No:


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm gonna go mold some pyramid sinkers, trolling spoons, and a few assorted jigheads.
Hot lead, loud radio, and sharp hooks....... yeah, I'm ready. See y'all later!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna go mold some pyramid sinkers, trolling spoons, and a few assorted jigheads.
> Hot lead, loud radio, and sharp hooks....... yeah, I'm ready. See y'all later!



  He aint gonna learn..  Gotta love his drive tho.. Dont nothing keep him down long


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, she does but i hid em





Nicodemus said:


> Can`t remember...


No No:


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Same here along with other things. It's weird.
> 
> HFH=Cyber bully.
> 
> ...


Later!!!!!!


rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna go mold some pyramid sinkers, trolling spoons, and a few assorted jigheads.
> Hot lead, loud radio, and sharp hooks....... yeah, I'm ready. See y'all later!


 I got Lee Co. EMS on alert..............


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 1, 2014)

Keebs did you put up some mango butter or mango jelly this weekend?


 Good afternoon and happy Tuesday


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

I's awake!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I's awake!



Did you have a marvelous nap?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeff i bet Jeff was snoring..


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I's awake!



Should I tell TP?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

bet he tooted too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Should I tell TP?



I said tooted not... OH nm your meant TP from the billy thread.. gotcha


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Keebs did you put up some mango butter or mango jelly this weekend?
> 
> 
> Good afternoon and happy Tuesday



Did you get some much needed sunshine?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you get some much needed sunshine?



i don't get it?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I said tooted not... OH nm your meant TP from the billy thread.. gotcha



whats ya doin in a billy thread?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Did you have a marvelous nap?



Yes ma'am I did, but can't remember my dream


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2014)

Taking a long time for the lead to melt. Decided to come get a cold drank.
Nic, you want any spoons? I can make 1/2, 1, 1 1/2 oz.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff i bet Jeff was snoring..



Was not snoring.



hdm03 said:


> Should I tell TP?



Yes...he should be alerted immediately.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> bet he tooted too



Did not toot either. I was snoozing rather peacefully.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes ma'am I did, but can't remember my dream



I never remember dreams.  Is that bad?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

Happy Hot Summer Tuesday, lms!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I never remember dreams.  Is that bad?



Not sure, but I rarely remember them. I just know that I was dreaming about something.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Taking a long time for the lead to melt. Decided to come get a cold drank.
> Nic, you want any spoons? I can make 1/2, 1, 1 1/2 oz.




Tell you what, make a couple of 1 oz spoons and I`ll give em a try in St Joe Bay. I bet they get hits!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 1, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you get some much needed sunshine?



I got some sunshine


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2014)

good


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes ma'am I did, but can't remember my dream



That means it was a super good dream that you probably didn't need to remember


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Happy Hot Summer Tuesday, lms!



Hot it def is no breeze anywhere


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Keebs did you put up some mango butter or mango jelly this weekend?
> 
> 
> Good afternoon and happy Tuesday


 Regular Mango jam & Spiced Mango jam!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Regular Mango jam & Spiced Mango jam!



Yummy!! It won't be long before mayhaws are ready


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Yummy!! It won't be long before mayhaws are ready


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

keebs, did you like that mayhaw jelly?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs, did you like that mayhaw jelly?









 I ain't tried it yet............ but I know I'll like it......... you've seen me, ain't much in the food line I back up from!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2014)

Well now, danged if I didn`t just get told off in no uncertain terms.  Oh well.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Well now, danged if I didn`t just get told off in no uncertain terms.  Oh well.



That Atlanta Dawg feller had to set your straight


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> That Atlanta Dawg feller had to set your straight




He shore did too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Well now, danged if I didn`t just get told off in no uncertain terms.  Oh well.



Prayer sent.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Prayer sent.





I reckon in time I`ll get over it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

Atlanta DawgO has not made any friends yet.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Atlanta DawgO has not made any friends yet.



hard to believe


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I reckon in time I`ll get over it.



That fool carried on in another thread over in the deer forum for days, even after folks proved him wrong with posted facts pertaining to the actual laws.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

I cant find this thread


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Well now, danged if I didn`t just get told off in no uncertain terms.  Oh well.


He seems a little tense


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> speaking of drag.... wheres quack?





Jeff C. said:


> Shhhhhh......He's sweepin, he starts nights tonight.





Yeah, stayed up til 2am last night so I could sleep most of the day, just got 72hrs this week.  At least it'll be cooler outside at night.



Daaaaaaaaaaaang, I READ back !!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2014)

Look I got a new avatar. That's my purty rooster!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, stayed up til 2am last night so I could sleep most of the day, just got 72hrs this week.  At least it'll be cooler outside at night.
> 
> 
> 
> Daaaaaaaaaaaang, I READ back !!!



Amazzzzin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Look I got a new avatar. That's my purty rooster!



I likes it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> He seems a little tense



Uptight, out of sight, and in the groove!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I cant find this thread



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8761075&postcount=42


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Look I got a new avatar. That's my purty rooster!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Well now, danged if I didn`t just get told off in no uncertain terms.  Oh well.




I'd pay good $$$ for him to say that to your face !!




Crickett said:


> Look I got a new avatar. That's my purty rooster!





Dat cheekun is 'bout as tall as you . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2014)

Well, well, Awwwwwwwww Hail da Kang Quack !!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



 what so funny?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

jeff c. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8761075&postcount=42



oh my!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dat cheekun is 'bout as tall as you . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

<Here I am>​


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> what so funny?



  nothing....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd pay good $$$ for him to say that to your face !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too, but doubt very seriously that would happen.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> nothing....



There could be some funny comments in there; go ahead and make a few of them


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> there could be some funny comments in there; go ahead and make a few of them



nope.......


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2014)

sissy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

crickett that is a very nice looking yard bird you got there..


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2014)

it looks big too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

keebs eft w/o saying bye...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2014)

Okay, that was a bad idea. 90 degree's outside the shed + Heated lead pot inside the shed = a whole lot hotter area than i could stand. Didn't get everything done but the dripping sweat was making the lead pop. I be done.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, that was a bad idea. 90 degree's outside the shed + Heated lead pot inside the shed = a whole lot hotter area than i could stand. Didn't get everything done but the dripping sweat was making the lead pop. I be done.





You DO realize they sale everythang you be making ??


I know you get satisfaction out of making it yoself, just like planting a garden, BUT is it really worth it ??


Reason I quit reloading and sold out, didn't have the time and can buy the final product cheaper.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You DO realize they sale everythang you be making ??
> 
> 
> I know you get satisfaction out of making it yoself, just like planting a garden, BUT is it really worth it ??
> ...



quack, youve been here longer than me..   You know if its more bama is going to choose the more dangerous option.  I see him getting a Darwin award one day


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd pay good $$$ for him to say that to your face !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I reckon I done got mellowed down in my old age.

He`s from Pennsylvania. I should figured as much.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I reckon I done got mellowed down in my old age.
> 
> He`s from Pennsylvania. I should figured as much.



you handled that better than most.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Well now, danged if I didn`t just get told off in no uncertain terms.  Oh well.





Crickett said:


> Look I got a new avatar. That's my purty rooster!


that thangs purty!


Jeff C. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8761075&postcount=42


holymoly!!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> _*I'd pay good $$$ for him to say that to your face !!*_


me too!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs eft w/o saying bye...


No No: nope, started on payroll after I clocked out & forgot.......... 
BYE LEROY!!!!!!!!!


rhbama3 said:


> Okay, that was a bad idea. 90 degree's outside the shed + Heated lead pot inside the shed = a whole lot hotter area than i could stand. Didn't get everything done but the dripping sweat was making the lead pop. I be done.





Nicodemus said:


> I reckon I done got mellowed down in my old age.
> 
> He`s from Pennsylvania. I should figured as much.


don't excuse disrespect, don't care where a person comes from!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> crickett that is a very nice looking yard bird you got there..



Now Leroy don'tchu be gettin facetious with me! No No:
In my best Barney Fife voice


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack, youve been here longer than me..   You know if its more bama is going to choose the more dangerous option.  I see him getting a Darwin award one day




All jokes aside, Pookie can do pretty much anything, or at least he ain't skeered to try, I've found out over the years just to hire a pro. I had my share of "seeing Jesus" moments.





Nicodemus said:


> I reckon I done got mellowed down in my old age.
> 
> He`s from Pennsylvania. I should figured as much.





I KNEW I smelt a dang yankee !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

Bye yall, have a good night errbody


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 1, 2014)

ohhh.. lock-r-down


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All jokes aside, Pookie can do pretty much anything, or at least he ain't skeered to try, I've found out over the years just to hire a pro. I had my share of "seeing Jesus" moments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Miss Crickett, mighty nice young rooster you got there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2014)

Gotta get ready for work, ya'll think about me when you hafta get up in the middle of the night to pee . . .







Wait a minute, that didnt come out right.


----------

